# Lion Vs. Tiger



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

It on the grassland, so who would win?


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 21, 2008)

Tiger by far.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 21, 2008)

Dupe thread is dupe.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Apr 21, 2008)

Been done before.

Tiger always wins this.

A fully grown Bengal Tiger is bigger and stronger than a full grown male Lion...and a male Tiger can actually hunt as he doesn't have his ho's do all the work for him.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey I am trying at least.


----------



## Sharinganmaster29 (Apr 21, 2008)

lions are too lazy
tiger takes this


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2008)

Meet the LIGER


----------



## HumanWine (Apr 21, 2008)

Sharinganmaster29 said:


> lions are too lazy
> tiger takes this


Once they become the leader of a pride they are (lions). Before that though, they are literally on there own.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 21, 2008)

Been done before

lurk moar


----------



## Akatora (Apr 21, 2008)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Been done before.
> 
> Tiger always wins this.
> 
> A fully grown Bengal Tiger is bigger and stronger than a full grown male Lion...and a male Tiger can actually hunt as he doesn't have his ho's do all the work for him.



 Are you sure?

The Sibirian is but the Bengal 


Btw depends on what kind of Tiger and if it's a male or Female Lion.

The Male could be Save if it's mane is large enough.


Hmm going by weight your possibly right:
Large Male lions rarely weight more then 250 Kg
Grown up Bengals 180-272 Kg

Sibirian however: large males weighing up to 384 kg


----------



## Koerdis (Apr 22, 2008)

In my opinion the it is 50/50 the male lion, as its main purpose in life is to fight other males for territory and such, has a body built for fighting with other large felines where as tigers are solitary hunters.

I reckon a female tiger would far outclass a female lion, but when it comes to males tigers arent as experienced in fighting large felines, plus they usually kill with a bite to the back of the neck, the lions mane disrupting the accuracy of the bite as it is very thick.

Sorry if this is old info im new here.


----------



## Kokain (Apr 22, 2008)

Koerdis said:


> In my opinion the it is 50/50 the male lion, as its main purpose in life is to fight other males for territory and such, has a body built for fighting with other large felines where as tigers are solitary hunters.
> 
> I reckon a female tiger would far outclass a female lion, but when it comes to males tigers arent as experienced in fighting large felines, plus they usually kill with a bite to the back of the neck, the lions mane disrupting the accuracy of the bite as it is very thick.



This, though the outcome should usually be in the lion's favor rather than 50/50. They've had actual lion vs tiger fights in the past, and usually the lion wins.

I'll just elaborate on what Koerdis already said.

First of all, although the tiger is the superior hunter, the lion is the superior fighter cause all they do is fight off other lions that encroach on their territory. This gives them the advantage as far as experience goes, because hunting is _not_ fighting. Also, lions are more levelheaded in a fight, which makes a difference. I know it sounds stupid to talk about animals keeping their cool, but it's true; in general tigers are nervous around lions but not vice versa.

Second of all, tigers are accustomed to killing with a neck bite, but you can't kill a lion that way unless you're a T-rex or something. When lions fight each other they don't go for the neck, they go for a spot right behind the foreleg, probably cause there's a major artery there, and just because it's a crippling wound. But tigers don't know this, they go for the throat and get a mouthful of hair and then get owned.

Tigers have stronger hind limbs, because they need to leap and ambush. Male lions are weaker behind but much more built in the forelimbs, which is more well-suited to combat.


----------



## fathertime (May 9, 2012)

1. Tiger an lion Expert Dave hoover, said lions majority always win against tigers. 
 2.Indian Zooligist an big cat Expert Jam sahib, says lions always win. 
 3. Animal Trainer and Expert Louis Roth, favors the lion over the 
tiger in a fight. 
 4. Animal Expert Alfred court, thinks the lion wins over the tiger in a fight. 
 5.Animal Trainer John Helliot, favors the lion over the tiger in a fight. 
 6.Animal Expert Dave Salmoni, says hed give the edge to a lion in a 
fight with a tiger. 
 7.Animal Tamer Clyde Beatty, said lions will win more fights with tigers. 
 8.Animal enthusiast and poet Oliver Goldsmith, ranked the lion over the tiger. 
 9.Animal Expert an Tamer Courtney cooper, said lions usually win more 
in tiger fights. 
 10.Poet an painter Geroge Buffon, picked lions over tigers in a fight. 
11. Big cat trainer Jim Chipperfeild supports the lion in a fight with a tiger.
12.Big cat trainer Edward. jewitt wheeler, says the lion is superior to the tiger.
13.Big cat tamer, Isac kaufman funk, agree;s lions are superior to tigers.
14.Lion an tiger trainer, Willam seaver woods, says a lion would beat a tiger. 
15.Tiger an lion tamer Arther stimson Draper, says lions uaslly win against tigers.
16.Brother of Isac kaufman funk, wilfred john funk agrees lions are superior.
17.Marco peters lion and tiger trainer says male lions usally win in fights

18.Big cat expert Alex Kerr goes with a lion in a fight with a tiger.
19.Indian zooligist Kalish shankala says lions beat tigers due to manes.
20. Mr F.C owner of bowstock had a lion kill a tiger before his act started.
21. Lee Yong Phil zoo keeper says lions dominate tigers.
22. Frank C. Mendel, professor of pathology, says male lions mostly wins in fights with any tiger.
23. Chapter 4 Sajamu, religous dances rein acting of lions that killed an ate tigers.
24. Circus performer an big cat owner Geroge conklin says in his book the male lion has the advantage of having a mane.
25. Lion an tiger tamer Bert nelson favors the lion in a fight with a tiger.
26. John Seisensticker lion an tiger trainer gave his opinions on lions


 - 
 Heres a few documented accounts, of lions killing tigers 1 on 1. 
Except for number 11, which is pretty Ironic, that most lion haters, 
say a tiger can kill a whole pride, but in that video just two, 1.5 
year old lions, mauled a adult tiger. 
 - 
 1.Genius books/Animal facts, Lion named Nero killed Tim the tiger in 
an Australian zoo  Documentary. 
 2.1936 Agartala zoo in bengal, a lion kills a tiger. (Local news report) 
 3.1935 Sikestonians saw a lion kill a tiger in a local town circus 
act.(Documentary) 
 4. 2 tigers died, In the the big cage tiger from a lion-(Video) 
 5.1955 oct, 6 Naturual history society, Page 465-468, 3 separate 
accounts lion won all 3.(Documentary) 
 6.1960 Korea pit fights Male lions won majority of all fights.(Hidden 
news Report) 
 7.1981 Martin. L Albert witnessed a lion kill a tiger.(Documentary) 
 8.1954 Lion kills tiger with one blow in Boltimore zoo.(Documentary) 
 9.1935 In the town Bedford, Masachusetts a zoo lost a tiger to a 
lion.(Local news) 
 10.Gir foreset 3 tigers vs 3 lions, all lions won. (Video) -Youtube- 
 11.2011 Korea two teen lions killed a adult Bengal tiger in an 
enclosure.(Video)- Youtube- 
12 King Edward the lion kills Dan the tiger. (Book)
13.Calcutta zooligical gardens a lioness kills a tiger(News article)
14.Gambier bulton, brittish mengerine saw a lioness kill a tiger.(News article)
15.1925 Rudolf kludsky had several lions had killed his tigers.
16. M. Herberts mengerine lion kills royal bengal tiger. (News article)

17.1970 pittsburgh Press lion kills tiger in india.(Video)
18. Mr F.c owner of bowstock had a lion kill a tiger before his act.(News article)
19.1949 in fitchburg a lion kills Roger the tiger in circus act.(News article)
20 1851, In the Landshuter Zeitung a lion killed a tiger.(German news atricle)
21.1985 Alan golds circus lion kills tiger
22. Lion kills tiger: in a circus (February 1951. Detroit).
23. Lion kills tiger: Happened in a zoo (September 1951. Madras Zoological Gardens). 
24 dave hoover 2 tigers killed by lions

25. Beatty cole lions kill 2 tigers 

26.Clyde beattys circus act Ceasar the lion kills bobby the tiger
27. Bavenna, OH, Lioness kills tigress
28. Sir thomas lawrence page 281 lion kills bear an tiger in 1 fight

 - 
 Heres a few documented artifacts an sculptures that are in 
museums, portraying the lion winning against the tiger, why? Because 
apperntly they would have to have seen the incident, to etch it or 
sculpture it an these are from different people from Rome, to India, 
to Britain, to China all portraying the same thing the lion having the 
winning. 
 - 
 1.   
 2.  
 3.  
 4. 

 5.  

 6.   
 7.   
 8.  lion_lioness_7.jpg   
 9. so it would look like this in your mind's eye?  
 10.  
 11.   
 12. so it would look like this in your mind's eye?  
 13. so it would look like this in your mind's eye?  
 14. Link removed  
 15. Link removed  
 16.  
 17.   
 18. so it would look like this in your mind's eye?  
 19.   

20.
21. so it would look like this in your mind's eye? 
 22. 
23. 
24. Link removed 
25.
26.  
27. so it would look like this in your mind's eye? 
28.  

 29. file:///Users/user/Desktop/Lion%20art%20vs%20tiger/Contending-Group-After-Na%202.jpg 
30. file:///Users/user/Desktop/Lion%20art%20vs%20tiger/d0f7f24c0398.jpg 
31.
file:///Users/user/Desktop/Lion%20art%20vs%20tiger/lion_and_tiger_by_brazilian.jpg 
32.    
33. http://www.bbc.co.uk/arts/yourpaintings/paintings/lions-and-tigers-fighting-over-a-stag-68354 
34 Link removed 
35.  
36.  
37.  
38. Link removed 
39. so it would look like this in your mind's eye? 
40. 
41.  
42.


----------



## Doommaker (May 9, 2012)

^^ Damn that's a lot of sources.

Animal Faceoff simulated this fight before, with the Lion winning due to his mane providing some protection.


----------



## Luftwaffles (May 9, 2012)

Lion wins. Mane protection and because knowing how to hunt and survive does not equal fighting off other males for territory. Lions fight for dem ho's.


----------



## fathertime (May 9, 2012)

-
{ANATOMY lion?s Mane}
-
Source 1.

Now both males attack, one grappling with her head as the other bites her stomach. She twists away in pain from the stomach bite. 
Note the protection offered by the mane on the lion on the left as the female's claws and blows are cushioned by the thick matted fur.
-
Source 2.

Indeed there are good scientific data that male lions with long manes are more likely to survive and have fewer injuries.
The Fetal Matrix: Evolution, Development and Disease
By Peter D. Gluckman, Mark Hanson
-
Source 3.
This tiger was captured in India and went against a lion after being in captivity for only few days. Don't tell me that these few days changed the tiger's behavior in which it could not deliver a fatal neck bite. 
It was the Tiger's fight and he knew it. He sprang at the staggering Lion, took a fearful chop on the nose without flinching and set his teeth into the African's hairy throat. They wrestled desperately, and the Lion's heavy mane saved him from suffocation. Great mouthfuls of long coarse hair catching in the Tiger's teeth not only preventing him from getting a death grip, but so interfered with his with his respiration that he had to release the hold, whereupon the Lion swatted him with a tremendous uppercut and sent him tumbling twenty feet away. 
-
Source 4.

The lion's mane, not possessed by the female, is evidently such a weapon of defense; it is a excellent means of protection against the bites which the male lions try to inflict on each other's necks when fighting for the females; consequently those males with the strongest manes have the greatest advantage in the sexual struggle.
-
The History of Creation, Or, The Development of the Earth and Its Inhabitants by the Action of naterual causes.
By L. Dora Schmitz, Sir E Ray Lankester 
-
Source 5.
?Down sprang Caesar, determined to seize the offensive, but before he could do so, Bobby had battled his way through Caesar's paws, grabbed his mane so stubbornly that he couldn't move. For the next couple of minutes each struggled and strained for an advantage, but Bobby's hold was so tenacious that they only succeeded in twisting a little. With the cameras continuing to grind and getting nothing but a little harmless tug of war? Energy spent, the exhausted Bobby tried to roll away from Caesar, but Caesar's hold now was as firm as Bobby's which had been on his mane. Seeing this turn in affairs, I dashed into the cage. Already Caesar's jaws had crunched Bobby's neck and when I got there Caesar was shaking Bobby's limp, bloody head and throat from side to side. Bobby's eyes were turning starey. He was dead and it was only two minutes since I had dashed the ammonia into his face. I was keenly sorry that I had done it, but in thinking it over I became convinced that my part had been negligible. The lion is frequently the superior; he doubtless would have been the winner in this case no matter what I had done.?
-
Source 6.
If so, it is conceivable that a single male lion attacked by a pack of hyenas could reduce injury with the help of its mane. Manes protect males in interaspecific in other species. It may additionally confer advantages by limiting wounding in the neck region.
~Antipredator Defenses in Birds and Mammals
By Timothy M. Caro
-
Source 7.
The lion's mane, not possessed by the female, is evidently such a weapon of defense; it is a excellent means of protection against the bites which the male lions try to inflict on each other's necks when fighting for the females; consequently those males with the strongest manes have the greatest advantedge in the sexual struggle.
The History of Creation, Or, The Development of the Earth and Its Inhabitants by the Action of naterual causes.
By L. Dora Schmitz, Sir E Ray Lankester 
-
Source 8.

The mane is also a means of protection to the face and neck during fights between male lions.
-
Source 9.
It causes him to look bigger without increasing his weight or need for food. It also protects him from bites and scratches should he have to fight another male.

-
Source 10.
The mane protects the lion from bites to the throat or the neck. 
<click> 
-
Source 11.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/wildfacts/factfiles/14.shtml 
The mane protects the lion during fights with other males.
-
Source 12.

The lion?s thick mane protects his neck against raking claws during fights with other males for membership in the pride. 
-
Source 14.
(e.g lion's mane protects him from teeth and claws in a fight). 
so it would look like this in your mind's eye? 
-
Source 15.
Male lions are the only cats with manes. This collar of long, thick hair covers the head, except the face, and the neck down to the shoulders and chest. The mane makes the male look even bigger and stronger than he is. It also protects him during fights. The long, thick hair softens the blows of his foes. 
Schaller, George B. "Lion." World Book Encyclopedia. 2002 ed. The best naturalist of the 20th century said that. 
-
Source 16.
On the open savannah, a lion's mane advertises his maleness from a great distance. To enhance his mane, a lion will do the "lion strut": tip-toeing on front legs, erect body and tail. The mane also protects against claws and teeth in male combat. 

-
Source 17.
A male lion's mane is designed to protect the animal from attacks from other lions. It apparently also works with hand grenades as well. Marjan's neck and chest were spared serious injury, but his face was badly mutilated by the blast.
Martin Manhunter 
-
Source 18.
The most distinctive feature of the male lion is its mane, a collar of long, thick fur. An adolescent male's mane will begin to grow at 18 months, after which it will continue to grow and darken until the age of five. A visual indicator of gender and power, the mane also serves to protect the lion's neck from other lions. 

-
Source 19.
The mane helps protect the lion?s neck during fighting and make him appear larger to competitors

Source 20.
Their mane serves a number of purposes: a) it identifies him as a mature male to other lions, even at a distance b) it gives an appearance of increased size with little weight cost c) the condition of the mane conveys the level of health and vigour to female lions d) it can help protect the head and neck area in fights with other lions. 
so it would look like this in your mind's eye? 
-
Source 21.
Samantha Stephens, says the lions mane might not make a big difference, but it might be that crucial amount of difference.
Link removed 
-
Source 22.
?When one animal attacks another, he seems to know by instinct. He strikes for the neck for a quick kill. Nature seems to have provided the lion with a defensive covering -- a mane to protect the neck area.?
~The Lion in Fact and in Fiction
-
Source 23.
?The mane is strictly a male attribute and gives lion?s their majestic aura? It acts almost like a fencing mask, absorbing paw swipes aimed at the head and necks during fights between rivals. When mane?s grow to big for both rival?s, the fight can last up to hour?s due to the mane protecting the main arterie?s, little to nothing can be done to male?s who have mane?s that grown larger than others for it?s main reason is for combat .?
~The Art of Being a Lion 
-
Source 24.
The mane plays an important role in the lion?s life. While a long mane that blows easily in the wind may be difficult to hide when hunting an alert zebra, it is a distinct advantage in defense? That same mane gives his neck a good bit of protection in case the intruder does not turn away and chooses to challenge the resident lion for his position. 
~The Last Big Cats An Untamed Spirit
-
Source 25.
Male lions are larger than females and possess a voluminous mane which contrast with the sleek pelage on other parts of the body? The distinctive colors and sizes of manes may also help animals to identify individuals. An important secondary function of the mane is one of protection during fights. The dense mat of hair absorbs blows and harmlessly tangles claws in a part of the body towards which most social contact is directed; bites too, may leave an opponent with a mouth full of hair rather than skin.
~The Serengeti Lion A Study of Predator-Prey Relations Wildlife Behavior and Ecology series.
Source 26.
There is no direct evidence, but if we examine the probabilities in the case of a confrontation between the two some inferences can be drawn. In a fight would de unable to get close to the vital joint of a lion?s neck because of his thick mane, but the tiger is vulnerable to the lion. The film showed that the tiger was at an immediate disadvantage. Tigers use a throat grip as their primary means of killing and the lion's thick protective mane prevented the tiger gaining a hold on the throat joint. On the other hand, the tiger had no special protection, so was vulnerable to attack. In this fight, the tiger was killed. In any inter-species confrontation lions would also have the advantage of the who pride. But in my opinion a tiger is no match even for a single lion of equal strength. In any inter-species confrontation lions would also have the advantage of support from members of the whole pride. But in my opinion a tiger is no match even for a single lion of equal strength.
Tiger! The Story of the Indian Tiger, by Kailash Sankhala. 
-
Source 27.
Now, as to a lion and tiger, I should say that the tiger is the more powerful of the two. At the same time, it is more cowardly, has more of the slinking nature of the cat, and is more treacherous. I believe I?m fully qualified to state, as I?ve had them both on me. I bear the teeth marks of a lion that shut his jaws tight on my legs. But it isn?t the teeth of the big cats trainers fear so much. It is the claws, being hooked, tear out the flesh and sinew as they are withdrawn. When a lion goes at a trainer he starts right towards him, with no subterfuge, mouth open and tail as stiff as a poker. A tiger cringes and crawls until he makes his spring. In a fair fight it would be hard to guess which animal would come off victor, and much would depend, I think on the one that got the first good hold. The lion also is protected around the neck by the heavy mane, which is an advantage. 
~George Conklln, ?Adventures With a Circus?


----------



## fathertime (May 10, 2012)

TIGER?S ROAR?
Link removed 
-
LION?S ROAR?

-
-
Cultrual knowledge
- Seyoung lion defeating tiger

-
Lion fighting a nian who the tiger couldent.

-
Indian folklore has the lion as the ultimate test not tigers.
-
no 
-
Lion god?s diplicted by men.
no 

-
Link removed 
-
-
Lion kill?s bear?s 
-

-
1.1902 lion named roosevlet killed peary the polar bear.
2.John heliot?s circus lion named brutus kills polar bear.

3. lion kills polar bear 1955 By Alfred Court.[Book]Pages 131-132,
Link removed 
4. lion kills polar bear Louis Roth, forty years with jungle killers, [Book] 
page 204-205.
Link removed 
5.1893 Pezon in limoges, Leo the lion kills polar bear
6.Boltimore the lion kills russian grizzley

7. Lion stale mate?s enormous grizzley bear 
THE OAKLAND TRIBUNE APRIL 1, 1895 "A DRAW" PARNELL FIGHTS A BIG BEAR. 
THE LOS ANGELES TIMES APRIL 2, 1895 "BRUIN THROWS LEO
8. Lion kills bruin the grizzly bear


----------



## feebas_factor (May 10, 2012)

Done before. Depends on sizes.

Equal size (Bengal for example) Lion has the advantage due to fighting experience and mane.

But with a Siberian Tiger the Lion gets owned by sheer size difference.


----------



## Xelloss (May 10, 2012)

I would allow this nekro as the user did bring good points.


----------



## fathertime (May 10, 2012)

Lion an tiger's average the same weight's an what ever weight the tiger has reached, so has the lion.
-
--Tiger's average weight's--
Link removed
-
Martin Manhunter 
-
---Big lion's---
- 800 pound lion named ponto fight?s off 2 tiger?s

-
826 pound lion named simba

-
800 pound lion named mubasa 



-
826 pound lion 
so it would look like this in your mind's eye? 
-
800 pound lion attack?s tarzan
so it would look like this in your mind's eye?  
-
2? 800 pound lion?s 1 named Prince an 1 named clarence
Martin Manhunter
-
-
-
No tiger in history has been documented fighting a lion with a full battle mane, the only account's exsisting protain's 70% of tiger's killing lion's, are of male tiger's killing female lion's an the other 30% never had a full battle mane, which is interperted into a lion that has a over grown mane like these...
-

-

-

- 

- 

-

-

-

-

-
Link removed 
-

-
Link removed 
-
-
Lion territory, being that tiger's are solitary an there are 100's of account's of lion's killing tiger's 1 on 1, a tiger has no chance of competeing directly with lion's. If they do release tiger's in the wild with lion's, they have to go by the same golden rule of cheetah's an leopard's when confronted by a lion they have to run to survive. Tiger's arnt neccisarily afraid of lion's though that would be there down fall, in an attempt to show dominace by roaring in a district to claim territory, it would cost the tiger his life, when he alert's lion's who usally live like these in coaltion's here...
-

-

-
Link removed
-
Link removed 
-


Link removed


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Done before. 

Tiger Curbstomps due to size, power etc etc.

Grassland the Lion sees this before he dies


----------



## fathertime (May 10, 2012)

-----Roman arena's-----
-
Caspian tiger's closest geno, were of Siberian tiger's by only a fraction off there Dna. So in term's scientist have concluded, they were imported from Siberia an fought with the Barbary lion.
-
There's only one source for all story's that has branched out for a victory of a tiger side, over the lion in the gladiator event's. It was a man name Martial peter's who saw a tiger kill a lion in the arena. Every time you here  tiger's invaribly won, or the tiger won is manipulated to have been every match... but every one unbeknownst are only quoting martial peter's, who they ignore's his remnent an scripture, which say's that was very unexpected an was a rarity to see a tiger win, meaning lion's were usally the dominant animal. That's absouletly the only account on hand that date's that far back for the tiger's side, which were blown out of porportion's of claiming that was the usaul outcome. Better explained here...

-
On the other hand there are over 15 historical artifact's an over 10 remnent's an scripture's, that explain the lion was the usual victor in the gladitorial event's here...
-
-1. ?Next, the arena was lowered to feature combat between them  as lions tore apart tigers, an went up against bears, leopards against wolves. It goes without saying that the Romans had never heard of animal rights.? 
~Ken Spiro; WorldPerfect 
-
2. ?The amphitheatre had grown so still, that the clear melody of the flute was distinctly audible over the whole vast space. As soon as the disturbance ceased, the king of the beast, apparently untroubled by the new visitor, returned to his food. But the cowardice, peculiar to nocturnal beasts in the daylight, awoke in the tiger. He beheld in the shrieking multitude friends of the flute-player, and seeing the lion eating, seized the nearest piece of meat. But with a single bound the lion sprang forward, roaring loudly, to defend his property. The tiger?s claws clutched the lion?s and a fierce struggle began. The lion aimed terrible blows at his antagonist, which the tiger avoided with marvelous skill; the tiger?s teeth seized the lion?s mane, but at the same instant the latter tore off with his claws from the upper part of the tiger?s head half the skin, from which an eat and a broad trail of blood upon the sand, the tiger returned to his cage, where he howled piteously. The grating was raised, and soon only a faint whining was audible. Either the animal was dying, or the keepers had stupefied him to be able to cure him. The lion stood fiercely over his prey, which no one now disputed.? 

~Antinous; a Romance of Ancient Rome 
 -
The Memoirs of Cleopatra 
3. ?They took on tigers, bears, bulls, and wild boars. Usually the lion won. page 284? 
-
4. "Another subspecies very closely related to the Asian lion - the Barbary lion or Panthera leo leo - became extinct in the wild in 1922 (in Morocco). This animal the Barbary lion had been the dominant animal in the blood sports of the Roman arenas." 
~Martin Seyer's dissertation (synopsis), Vienna University. 
-
5.Tiger territory, AKA lairweb .com has stated tiger's were reluctant to enter combat as much as lion's greeted foe's in the arena, also proven in same concept of everland's video's how male lion's show high agression at time's an drive off tiger's proclaiming there natrual dominant trait's.

6. An half way down, in this archive here, they state roman's cheered when lion's tore apart tiger's...
-


----------



## fathertime (May 10, 2012)

There are many Bia's tiger site's who hate the lion, I'll point one out for everyone.
-
Link removed
-
Now in this site he claim's he has 367 account's of lion's killing tiger's, I noticed his account #4 was also repeated in his #88 an #352. They are the same account, so exact that even the mispelled word's are exact, he just changed the head line of the article to swap the date's. He would have gotton away with it, if he hadent put the fake account #4 with the real account #352 on the same site. 
-
So I said to my self, if a person was going to lie on 60 account's in 1 crack, would he lie on other's??? Absolutly. So I craked open a 12 pack of good oh budweiser an told myself GAME ON!!! For hour's I mixed an matched all his so call 367 account's, to find only 30 account's. The rest were repeat's of the same account, only opinion's which had no fight's an faked account's. The only 30 had 80% of female lion's being killed by male tiger's, which dont count we all know the male lion's are the fighter's an junglar has been exploited showing the king of oude had only 3 lion's not 31.
-
Here is a answer sheet of all the fake account's, an only repeat's an opinon's on his site so go to the link above an see yourself with these exploiting a lion hater.
-
-
A STANDS FOR ACOUNTS= WHICH IS TRUE OR/AN HAS RESOURCES
B STANDS FOR BULLSHIT= and BIAS TALK, OR FAKE WORDINGS THAT HAS BEEN CHANGED
O STANDS FOR OPINION= IDEAS OF FANS TO EXPERTS IN WHO MIGHT WIN, NO FIGHTS
R STANDS FOR REPEAT=A REPEAT COPY OF THE SAME OCCAISION
-

1.A TRUE BUT HAS OTHER ALIBIES OF LIONS WINNING AS WELL
2.O NO FIGHT
3.B THERE ARE LION ACCOUNTS AND POOR RESOURCES
4.B COPY OF NUMBER 88 CHANGED WORDINGS FROM NUMBER 352 NO 60 DEATHS
64.A TRUE
65.B CHANGED WORDINGS HORRIBLE GRAMMAR FAKED
66.A TRUE BUT ONLY 1 LION DIED BILL THE LION NOT FOUR LIONS
69.A TRUE YET WHAT ABOUT THE TIGER???
70.O NO RESOURCE FROM ROY CHAPMAN WHOS MENTIONING AN OLD FIGHT SO NO FIGHT.
71.O NO FIGHT
72.A NO DEATH IT SAYS PERHAPS 
73.B IT WAS IN NAWARANGA WITH TONS OF ACCOUNTS ALIBIING SINGE LIONS WON
77.A TRUE 
78.A NO DEATHS
79.A CLYDE BEATTY LOST 4 TIGERS AFTER 3 MORE WILL BE ANY OTHES ARE REPEATS 
80.R REPEATING MENAGERIE
81.A LOOKS AS A REPEAT WITH NO RESOURCE
82.R REPEATING OF ROMAN TIMES
83.A A 2X TIGER BIGGER KILLED A SMALL FEMALE LION
84.O NO FIGHT 
85.P WHERE IN THE ROMAN DAYS???
86.O WHAT FIGHT WHERE???
87.B NO FIGHT ONLY ASUMPTIONS
88.B REPEAT OF NUMBER 4 CHANGED WORDINGS FROM 352
89.B REPEATING NUMBER 77
90.B POOR RESOURCES LOOKS AS IF ITS TALKING POLITICS?
91.A THOUGH ON A CRPPILED LION
92.R REPEATING ROMAN DAYS 
93.A TRUE
95.B WHERE THE ROMAN DAYS???
96.R REPEATING ROY CHAPMAN SAME RESOURCE
98.O NO IT SAYS THEY ARE FRIENDS ONLY PLAYING ROUGH NO DEATH 
99.R REPEATING ROMAN DAYS
100.O NO DEATHS ONLY ASSUMPTIONS ON ROMAN DAYS
101.R OF NUMBER 64 
102.A TRUE
103.B NO DEATH
104.O EVEN PARKER SAID BY NATURE STANDARDS LIONS WIN BECAUSE OF PRIDES
105.R OF NUMBER 72
106.O NO DEATHS 
107.O NO FIGHT 
108.R OF ROMAN DAYS
109.A TRUE
110.O NO FIGHTS
111.O YES BUT NO KILLS SO CAN A LION 
112.B WHERE??? POOR GRAMMAR EVEN ITS TRUE THATS TWO ON ONE  
113.B IT WAS AN ACT NO DEATHS ANYWAY
120.O NO DEATHS
121.R REPEATING ROMAN TIMES WITH SAME SOURCE
120.O AND NO DEATHS
121.R REPEAT OF ROMAN DAYS SAME SOURCE
122.A BUT NO DEATH
123.A BUT NO DEATH
124.A BUT NO DEATH
125.A MORE PROOF
126.R REPEATING ROMAN TIMES
127.R REPEATING ROMAN TIMES SAME SOURCE
128.R REPEATING ROMAN TIMES SAME SOURCE
129.R OF CHARLES DARWIN
130.R OF NUMBER 77
131.O NOT IN ENGLISH
132.O WHERE CAN AFRICAN MEET A BENGAL IN THE WILD??? 
133.R OF NUMBER 132 WHICH TITLE IS ON MEDICINE???
134.R REPEATING NUMER 133
135.R REPETING ROMAN TIMES
136.O NO FIGHT
137.A MORE PROOF???
138.R REPRAT OF ROMAN TIMES SAME SOURCE
139.A BUT NO DEATH
140.O NO FIGHT
141.B SINGH HAD 4 ACCOUNTS LIONS WON 
142.A MORE PROOF???
143.O NO FIGHT
144.R OF NUMBER 143
145.R OF 141
148.O WHERE???
149.R OF NUMBER 70
150.R OF ROMAN TIMES AME SOURCE
152.O NO FIGHTS
153.B CHANGE WORDINGS OLIVER GOLD SMITH DUBBED LIONS ABOVE ALL
154.O NO FIGHTS 
155.R OF 148
156.R OF CLYDE BEATTYS SAME INCIDENT
157.O REPEATING OF THE ROMAN DAYS
158.O NO FIGHT
159.O REPEATING OF THE ROMAN DAYS
160.R OF 159
161.R OF 158
162.O NO FIGHT
163.0 NO FIGHT
164.A BUT NO DEATH
165.A BUT NO DEATH
166.A BUT NO DEATH
167.R CLYDE BEATTYS SAME ACT
168.O AND R
169.O WITH NO PROOF
170.R OF 169
171.O WITH NO PROOF
172.O WITH NO PROOF
174.A LIONS WON 
175.A BUT NO DEATHS CHESTER WAS RAISED WITH ALL THOSE LIONS
182.R REPEATING REX THE TIGER
186.O WITH NO PROOF
187.R OF BANGALORE ZOOLIGICAL GARDENS
188.A LOOKS LIKE 187 AN 189
189.A LOOKS LIKE 188 AN187
190. A MORE PROOF???
192.A NO DEATH 
193.R REPEATING CLYDE BEATTYS ACT
194.R REPEATING CLYDE BEATTYS ACT
200.R REPEATING CLYDE BEATTYS ACT
201.O WITH OUT PROOF
202.O AND REPEATING ROMAN DAYS
203.O WITH NO PROOF
204.O WITH NO PROOF
205.O WITH NO PROOF
206.B WHERE???
207.O JUST NAMING ATTRIBUTES
208.R REPEATING ROMAN TIMES 
209.A MORE PROOF
210.B JUST NAMIMG ATTRIBUTES 
211.B JUST NAMING OPINIONS 
212.O JUST NAMING ATTRIBUTES 
213.R REPEATING ROMAN DAYS SAME SOURCE
214.R OF MARTIAL
215.R OF ONLY ATTRIBUTES NO FIGHTS
216.R OF 70 CHAPMAN ANDREW SAME SOURCE
217.B NOTHING ON TOPIC
218.R OF NUMER 216
219.B NO FIGHT
220.B ONLY OPINIONS
221.A MORE PROOF 
222.R REPEATING GEORGE WOODS AN CHANGED WORDINGS
223.B ONLY NAMING ATTRIBUTES
224.B ONLY NAMING ATTRIBUTES
225.R OF ROMAN TIMES SAME SOURCE
226.B ONLY NAMING ATTRIBUTES
227.A BUT NO DEATHS OR WHO WON???
228.R OF CLYDE BEATTYS ACT
229.B NAMING NOTHING
230.R OF BULL TIGER AN LION FIGHT.
231.R OF NO DEATH OF FIGHT
232.A TIGER KILLS LION CUBS/ HUMANS KILLED LION 
233.R OF NO DEATH
234.B NO DEATH
235.R OF ROMAN TIMES 
236.R OF NUMBER 137
245. O WITH NO FIGHT
246.R OF NUMBER 165
247.R OF ATTRIBUTES OF BALANCE NO FIGHTS
248.R OF CLYDE BEATTY ACTS
248.R TWICE AS 248 NUMBER NOFIGHT
249.A NO DEATHS OF ANY
250.B CHANGED WORDINGS OF ZOOLIGICAL GARDENS WHICH HAD PROOF
251.B NO DEATH ONLY PAST SPRWLS
252.O NAIMING ONLY TRAITS
253.A MORE PROOF???
254.A TRUE
255.R MENAGERIE
256.A BOTH KILLING EACH OTHER BUT NO NUMBER COUNT
257.R OF NUMBER 70 ROY CHAPMAN JUST FROM A DIFFERENT SOURCE
258.R OF ROMAN TIMES SAME SOURCE
290.B ONE TIGER KILLED 31 LIONS WHERE???
291.R ROMAN TIMES
292.R OF 256
293.B A TIGER KILLS A TIGER NO LION FIGHT
295.B ONLY A DEBATE
296.O ON NOTHING BUT HYPE/ NO FIGHT
297.B THERES NOTHING???
298.A TRUE
299.REPEAT OF 
300.R OF NUMBER 73
301.B NO VICTORY
302.B NO FIGHT ONLY ASUMPTIONS
303.B NO FIGHT ONLY ASSUMPTIONS 
304.B NO FIGHT
305. NOFIGHT ONLY IDEAS
306.O NO FIGHT
307.A/O THERES OTHERS SAY IT WAS THE OTHER WAY AROUND.
308.R REPEAT ON MENAGERIE
309.O NO DEATH
310.R ROMAN DAYS SAME SOURCE
312.B NO FIGHT ONLY BIAS MABEL TALKING CRAP
313.B THERES NOTHING
314.B ITS EXPLAING AN EXPLANTION OF PRONOUNCIATION NO FIGHT
315.O WHERE???
316.R SAME STRORY THAT INVOLVES THE TIGER AN BOY 
317.A TRUE
318.R REPEATING CLYDE BEATTYS ACTS
319.R REPEATING ROMAN DAYS
320.R REPEATING BRUSE HERALD
321.O NO FIGHTS
322.A BUT NO DEATHS
323.O NO FIGHT
324.R STORY REPEATING NUMBER 321
325.A TRUE 
326.A MORE PROOF???
327.B MORE PROOF OF WHAT RESORCE???
328.A. MORE PROOF
329.R REPEATING  GERALD.L. WOOD 
330.R REPEATING  GERALD .L. WOOD
331.B NO FIGHT NO LION EVEN MENTIONED
332.R OF NUMBER 316
333.B YOU CANT SEE ANYTHING
334.R REPEATING ONLY AN OPINION ON BALANCE
335.B NO FIGHT ONLY A GUESSING GAME
336.O AND REPEATING 335 POSIBBLY METIONING LIONS WON,
337.R REPEATING THE TIGER SAVES THE PERSON IN ITALY
338.A NO DEATHS
339.R REPEATING THE CALCUTTA ZOO EVEN WITH CHANGED WORDINGS
340.R OF LIONS IN HER THROES
341.A TRUE
342.A NO DEATH
343.O THEY WERE ALL RAISED TOGERTHER WITH NO FIGHTS
344.0 NO FIGHT
345.O NO FIGHT
346.O NO FIGHT
347.O NO FIGHT
348.O NO FIGHT
349.A NO DEATH
350.O NO DEATHS 
351.O NO FIGHT
352.A/R AND THIS IS WHERE NUMMER 4 WAS CHANGED FROM THE 60 DEATHS
352.R OF EDMONDS MENAGARERIE BOTH UNDER NUMBER 252
353.O NO VICTOR
354.O NO FIGHT
355.R OF ROMAN TIMES
356.O AN CANT READ ANYTHING
357.R BRONX ZOO
358.A NO DEATHS
359.O NO FIGHT
360.A TRUE
361.R OF RAJAH THE TIGER
362.A NO DEATHS
363.O NO DEATHS
364.R REPEATING CAGED INCIDENT WHICH ALSO LIONS HAVE AS WELL
365.O NO FIGHT
366.R OF ZOOLGICAL GARDENS 
367.R OF SINGH WHO ALSO HAS LION ACCOUNTS WINNING


----------



## fathertime (May 10, 2012)

All in all I love both lion's an tiger's equally. Come on... who didnt love "Rocky" eye of the tiger, or jungle book. Also for the lion the movie, "Ghost in the darkness" was the S!@#% an lion king as well, an beside's presenting more the lion's side "only" because there's Bia's site's like jacjacksonj's an indrajit an animal vs animal .com who only show the tiger side's leverage, since that's hardly the truth, as you can see I exploited 367 account's down to 30. XD The nerve of that punk, he even accused other's of being liar's, when basically he lied more than anyone had ever, on the subject XD XD
-
Beside's what I presented, I do truly feel if the attribute's an age's are the same along with male vs male 1 on 1 hypothetical, the lion should have a slight edge due to his mane. I mean I've listed over 8 account's of lion's killing Polar bear, Kodiak an Grizzley bear's one on one, who both can an has reached 2,000 pound's an has the title the world's largest an strongest carnivore, an the lion still killed them. So dont tell me that a measly 10-50 pound's hevier weight's is suppose to make up a 1,000 pound's like from those bear's, who in the same fashion bear's has killed tiger's more than vice versa. Come to think of it, I dont know of any account's of a tiger killing a male full grown polar or grizzly bear.
-
But anyway's the media, wiki an other's go by properganda. Saying tiger's are bigger than lion's when my data an many other's show's that tiger's an lion's are averagely the same size. People only speak of the max as if that's the average, when lion's have gone pass the 900 pound range as well, just type in 900 pound lion's on youtube. But all in all, both are dissapearing in an alarming rate, an it's a cool concept to talk about who's superior but they need our help in giving back respect to them, by donating or pitching in what ever you can, even volenterring like big cat rescue has been doing to help save so many mistreated an abandon lion's an tiger's... even the litte-est thing's, can make a difference in saving these 2 majestic animal's from extinction.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 10, 2012)

Holy shit, dude owned the fuck out of this thread.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 10, 2012)

The dude is giving this all he's got. Save his life guys


----------



## JudgeHolden (May 10, 2012)

Dude bumped the thread up and proceeded to own everyone in it, lol.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (May 10, 2012)

fathertime how much $ is a Rooster-cockfighting full-year membership?


----------



## Calamity (May 10, 2012)

I have never seen someone defend an animal in an animal vs animal thread in the OBD this fiercely before. 

Anyone bothered to check out all those sources? There are easily more than 100 of them.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 10, 2012)

MohsinMan99 said:


> I have never seen someone defend an animal in an animal vs animal thread in the OBD this fiercely before.
> 
> Anyone bothered to check out all those sources? There are easily more than 100 of them.



try it. It's like sharing his burden


----------



## Beetroot (May 10, 2012)

holy sweet baby jesus that guy feels passionately about this topic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

Two apex predators with identical move sets and one is slightly larger.

The Tiger wins 7/10 times. 

Given they are both vicious killers, the Lion keeps up.


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2012)

Fathertime raped the thread


----------



## Ejenku (May 10, 2012)

The Tiger wins in normal circumstances. Tiger and Lions have the same build, claws, teeth except the Tiger is larger. Bengal Tigers are slightly larger than African Lions. Siberian Tigers have at least a 200-400 weight advantage. In the animal kingdom size means everything. The larger predator usually wins the majority of the time. 

If the Tiger and Lion are the same size it would be really close. Tigers are superior fights/hunters but Lions have a mane. I still favor the Tiger here but it would be close.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 10, 2012)

Ejenku said:


> The Tiger wins in normal circumstances. Tiger and Lions have the same build, claws, teeth except the Tiger is larger. Bengal Tigers are slightly larger than African Lions. Siberian Tigers have at least a 200-400 weight advantage. In the animal kingdom size means everything. The larger predator usually wins the majority of the time.
> 
> If the Tiger and Lion are the same size it would be really close. Tigers are superior fights/hunters but Lions have a mane. I still favor the Tiger here but it would be close.



read the thread again


----------



## Federer (May 10, 2012)

Fathertime > your puny opinions.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

Fathertime is obviously Animal Man .


----------



## themg3 (May 10, 2012)

Fathertime sure learned a lot about mother nature before Banging her


----------



## Kuya (May 10, 2012)

The Lion God has joined the forums


----------



## Vermin (May 10, 2012)

fathertime solos.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2012)

rep this man

I like tigers more though


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2012)

I haven't seen a thread destroyed like this in a very long time. I have visited it like 5 times just to laugh.

Fathertime


----------



## fathertime (May 10, 2012)

Detailed fight's...
-
1."Clyde Beatty had a narrow escape at Sikeston, Mo., when "Detroit," a huge African lion, and a performing Siberian tiger, started a battle, which ended in the death of the tiger. Beatty had just finished his act and had stepped from the cage when "Detroit" pounced upon his tiger and the fight lasted for almost 20 minutes before "Detroit" broke the tiger's back. Beatty and his assistants, Capt. W. K. Bernardi, Eugene Scott, Grover McCage and others were unable to break up the fight. It was the second tiger that "Detroit" had killed in the last five weeks and Beatty stated the fight was the most ferocious that he had ever witnessed. 
^Two tigers killed by same lion 
-
2.Clyde beatty, preferred jungle cats to those born in captivity, which he thought were spoiled, and his courage at working with them became legendary. In 1928 at Kokomo a tiger landed on top of him only to be killed by a lion in an ensuing 25-minute fight that saved Beatty's life." 
-
3.The first documents an event set up to entertain a prince who s. The fight took place in the pit of a palace compound with the entire encounter being recorded. The film showed that the tiger was at an immediate disadvantage. Tigers use a throat grip as their primary means of killing and the lion's thick protective mane prevented the tiger gaining a hold on the throat joint. On the other hand, the tiger had no special protection, so was vulnerable to attack. In this fight, the tiger was killed. 
~Kailash Sankhala and Tiger Territory
-
4.. "I can cite a few instances of male tigers whipping male lions, but I can't think of one such case where the tiger didn't have a distinct advantage. I also recall a case where a tiger had a marked advantage and lost the fight. The lion seems to have no fear of the tiger. 
~Clyde Beatty 
-
5.?A lion slaps on the face of a tiger as they fight for the control of a pool at a zoo in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu province July 18, 2004. The lion finally occupied the cool water of the pool in the summer heat wave after it defeated its challenger in two minutes.? 
~People's Daily Online 
-
6. ?When the safari spectators see a fight between the lion and the tiger cumulating they reveal a big interest. When the time comes the real image inside the safari is disappointing. To be how the lion is actually stronger.? 
~Lee Yong Phil is a practiced lion & tiger keeper at the Everland Zoo, and on a interview on he clearly stated that Koreans who believe that the lion is no match for the tiger is living in a fairy tale. I been recently privileged to view the complete Everland videos and though evidently bias the tiger, the striped cat performed less than mediocre. 
-
7.A tiger attacked an animal trainer during a ?Murat Shrine Circus? performance. The tiger grabbed the trainer by the hip, dragged her down, grabbed the leg and started pulling her towards the cage. One of the lions came off the pedestal and slapped the tiger with his paw and sent her flying through the air, giving the trainer a chance to escape. The trainer required 18 stitches. (ar-news e-mail, 03/1997) 
-
8.Please don't forget the lion vs. tiger fight that was reported in last year's September (2005) edition of Monthly Chosun, the magazine with the largest circulation in South Korea nowadays. During this fight, Po Cheol the majestic male lion knocked out a very large, 200+ kg male tiger, sending him flying as far as 3 meters! 
~Monthly Chosun 
-
-One of the very few account's takin place in the wild, compliment's of leofwin...
-
-
31?st of March, 1851, In the ?Landshuter Zeitung? (?Landshut Newspaper?)


A drama at the Ganges.


I?ll tell of one of these terrible fights, one you wouldn?t see again in a hundred years, a scene of blood and death that forever will haunt my mind. [?] The lion and his rival, the tiger, need air and space in great quantity. Here, and only here, are they really able to live and to rule. [?] (A long description of lions and tigers and how fierce both of them are, the actual event follows now) A Malayan slave ran towards us and shouted: ?Lion! Lion! Down there, at the river! It?s a big, fierce lion!? 


?One more reason to take shelter in the house,? continued the colonel. ?Come, my friends, take the weapons! The lion is a troublesome guest.?


We closed the house?s doors; the slaves got weapons and guarded the basement. We, to welcome this guest admirably, climbed up to the gallery from which we could overlook the Ganges. An unusually big lion walked haughtily down there, not looking around as he does when he has to fight an opponent, but instead ambling slowly and thoughtfully like a philosopher, he walked there. He stopped from time to time to rest a minute, and then continued majestically his way. Under a magnificent palm, he stopped, turned around two times, and finally lay down in the shadow. This was the rest of a magnificent ruler that had nothing to fear from any adversary. He rested easily, as do those who have made no enemies.


Scarcely ten minutes had the lion lain there, when suddenly, he jumped up as though struck by lightning, roaring very deeply and scratching the ground with both hind legs, as though challenging an adversary. He lowered his head and, in a single bound, jumped at the palm?s stem to look about, to the right and left. Then he jumped down to ground to wait again, and his gaze lingered at one particular spot on the horizon. 


?An enemy seems to approach,? the colonel said, ?a terrible enemy, if we look at the lion?s reaction. I predict that it will be a fierce fight, and many rich people would pay a great sum to see it if they were here right now.? 


?And why,? I asked, ?don?t they stage some fights from time to time, if they would pay so much?? 


?Because what we have here is very rare. The lion won?t fight against a human but against a fierce animal, one as strong as he himself, such as a rhinoceros, an elephant, or a tiger.?


?A tiger! It?s really a tiger!? one of us shouted pointing a finger at the dangerous beast which jumped in huge leaps towards the lion. It was breathtaking, our eyes wandered from the lion to the tiger and from the tiger to the lion. The lion still was lurking. It was a terrible spectacle and we wagered who will win. Now they stood eyeball to eyeball with each other. They?d seen each other and wouldn?t leave unless one of them was lying dead at the ground. The tiger was unbelievably huge and beautiful with his long black stripes distributed all over his yellowish body. His fearful eyes seemed to burn, his head was lowered. We stood, at the most, 200 feet away. The sun shone brightly, so we could see their every move. I don?t think I have to mention that our hearts were in our mouths. The tiger closed in on the lion, but the lion remained calm. In the latter, we could see the force of the calmness in his powerful position; in the tiger, one could believe to see the violent tension of someone who has the impudence to disrespect a close danger, one who had the will to assault it. We could see a certain twitch in his legs, but he wasn?t about to flee. Did the crouching tiger want to kill the lion? I believe it did, and I admire the royal tiger?s courage, he would rather lie down in a burning furnace than be accused of cowardice!


The lion had not moved at all, but we could see what was happening inside him by looking at his erected mane. From time to time, his countenance suggested a submissive gesture. But he, the king of animals, didn?t want to show any fear, but rather boldness, to his opponent. A duel was now inevitable. For the tiger it may be a glorious day, but for the lion it was certainly a festive day. 


With one leap, they could grab, bite, tear each other; with one leap they?d jump over the space of 20 feet that separated them from each other. Then, they leaped! The crash equaled the crash of two ships in a tempest! We could hear the bones breaking under the weight of their terrible paws, we could see chunks of flesh falling to the ground. They made no sound, but their gruff moaning indicated their rage and pain. Neither showed superiority and we wondered who would win. If the lion were to think that he had overpowered the tiger, the latter could earn the victory with a single move, shattering the surprised lion. 


The fight now lasted 10 minutes, and suddenly, as if they came to an agreement, both loosened their grip to gain their breath again. It was the motionlessness of the rage, but it was the calmness of the king. A few moments later, an unexpected incident which resurrected the fight took place: The tiger, which saw not only his defeat but also his death, used the moment. While his opponent was licking his wounded hind leg, he leaped 10 feet up the palm?s stem and stayed there. The lion looked around and couldn?t see his foe anymore; he roared, looked upwards, and he jumped at the tiger. But in this position it was impossible to continue the fight. They knew that only one of them would survive. The tiger jumped down and the lion followed him, but his leg caused him to shiver. A long fight wasn?t possible any more. Their claws were blunted, their jaws were tired, and they had lost much blood. 


The fighters? jaws were wedged in each other as they bit at each others? heads; we could feel the bones crushing. Suddenly the tiger retreated, wavered and fell down. The lion seized him with his terrible paws and it seemed like he wanted to punish the defeated opponent for his resistance. 


He didn?t loosen his grip, the merciless king of the forest, the feared lord of the wilderness; he tore the tiger apart, he crushed its skull. Suddenly a crocodile appeared out of the river. It seized the lion at his injured hind leg and dragged him into the water. The only remains of this fight were the dead tiger under the palm and some read streams of blood on the water surface. 

Translated into English by Leofwin.

so it would look like this in your mind's eye?


----------



## fathertime (May 10, 2012)

Exploited Everland Korea testimonial...

-
Exploiting P.tigris on youtube, who claimed there was 6 lion's used on 1 tiger> When In fat it was 3 vs 3 shown that no human has the same finger print, is the same as no tiger has the same stripe. Bengali tiger's vs asiatic lion's here...
Speed-racers 
-
I'll post the video of the 2 cub's that mauled a adult tiger that mentioned, here...
Speed-racers
-
Exploiting myth that "Male" lion's dont hunt...
-
Lion killing buffalos 
-

-

-
Speed-racers
-
Speed-racers
-
Lions killing hippos 
-
Speed-racers
-

-
so it would look like this in your mind's eye?
-

-
Lion's killing elephant's
-

-
so it would look like this in your mind's eye?
-
The record of the least amount of lion's to killing a bull elephant was 2, an the record size of a single lion killing a elephant, was an 8 year old 6,200 pound elephant 2-3x bigger than a Guar. Here's a more than a 100 account's of lion's killing elephant's here...
-
{//Lion predation on elephants



    Thu, 2006-09-21 22:18 ? John Hawks           



I?m reading a bit about risk in large animal hunting, and I ran across an article by Dereck Joubert on elephant hunting by lions in Botswana. 



Over the 4 years, we observed a total of 74 elephants killed by lions, including eleven elephants in 1993, seventeen in 1994, nineteen in 1995, and 27 in 1996, suggesting an increasing hunting success rate. All the elephants killed, with one exception, were from breeding herds (females and young). The exception was an adult bull, previously wounded by another bull, who remained alive for several days before eventually being killed by the lions. The great majority of the young elephants killed were males, and two-thirds of the kills were of elephants in the age range 4-15 years, with highest hunting success achieved for elephants aged 4-9 years (Table 1). The animals killed were commonly on the periphery of, or straggling behind, the breeding herds, with nearly half killed more than 50 m away from the main herd. Hunts were less commonly attempted on calves which were under the age of 4 years, which remained more closely associated with their mothers. Hunting success for elephants older than 4 years apparently doubled from 33% (n = 9) in 1993 to 62% (n = 61) in 1996. Many attempts to kill adults bulls were made in
  1996, when we saw lions attacking elephant bulls almost nightly although only one hunt was successful. All except one of the kills were made at night, and hunts occurred more commonly on dark moon nights than when the moon was bright.]//


----------



## Calamity (May 10, 2012)

Someone should make a profile for Fathertime. 
He has made me visit this thread 4 times already. 
Also, been a while since a necro turned out to be this good.


----------



## fathertime (May 10, 2012)

XD Whoop's!!! I posted the wrong link for exploiting the everland korea zoo's, that's actually the page where I got the exploiting number to the other account I exploited with the white tiger that was lied upoun, but anyway's here's the Korean's exploited...
-
North Korea: Red in tooth and claw

By James Card 

Rumors  about North Korean films of savage, staged fights involving endangered  animals have been around for years. Now, the films are available. The  video can be found at some video rental shops in South Korea, but  hunting around is required. A handful of Korean online video retailers  carry copies, which can be purchased for about 5,000 won (US$5). [1] 

In  the late 1990s, the North's Joseon Science Film Studio videotaped  animals attacking each other under the guise of the production being a  nature documentary. The films were brought into South Korea and the  Ministry of Unification holds them in its library of North Korean  materials. Fighting Animals volumes 2-4 are available for public rental,  though they are only in Korean. Virtually nothing has been written  about them in English. 

The June 1997 edition of the Ministry of  Unification's monthly Joseon had an article about the animal-fight film  and a videotape was included with the issue. Then in 1999, Hanjoon  Productions released Fighting Animals for general distribution to the  South Korean public. But even today, the film's existence is not widely  known. 

Many of the scenes, some of which are out of focus,  are cut, spliced and hyper-edited as if to portray each scene as one  seamless violent episode. Further scrutiny reveals this is far from the case. 

In  all probability, North Korean leader Kim Jong-il sanctioned the filming  of Fighting Animals, or at least gave it his curious approval - though  there is no evidence he was directly involved despite his  well-documented interest in filmmaking. The film's producers would have  needed access to rare and valuable animals and the only place in the  country that holds them is the Central Zoo in Pyongyang. Also, they  would need the cooperation of the zookeepers to match up the different  animals in shared cages and goad them enough to maul one another. 

The  first scene is of two caged black foxes in a highly agitated state,  rubbing against a tree and pawing the earth. The narrator says they are  fighting over a piece of fish. They attack each other with bites to the  neck in an enclosure with vertical steel bars. Then the film is spliced  and the viewer sees two foxes with wet fur in a different cage built of  fine-mesh chicken wire. After a few violent seconds, the scene instantly  cuts back to the cage of vertical bars and the scene ends when one fox  locks into the other with a death bite. 

In another scene, a  lioness and a tiger are trapped in what appears to be a zoo cage. The  background is of iron bars and fake rocks made of poured concrete. The  animals growl. Though there is no explanation of why the two are poised  to fight, it is assumed the battle is between two territorial animals  being forced to share a small cage. The two tear into each other, with  the lioness often fighting from her back. 

From this brief scene,  the narrator posits that the lioness is cowardly and the tiger is the  more powerful of these alpha-predators, hinting at animistic  nationalism, in the sense that "our native beast is stronger than the  foreign beast". The North Korean army chose the tiger as its symbolic  mascot, named Hokuk-i, the "nation-defending tiger". Similarly, the  tiger is used in numerous symbols in South Korea. Yet in the past  neither country has protected the cherished icon. 

-
Junglar the fighting tiger exploitation, a copy of the article was tampered with claiming junglar AKA gunga had killed 31 lion's of the king of oude, which this link show's the eastern King only had 3 lion's, here...
www. rhino resourcecenter.com/pdf_files/120/1204811791.pdf 
-
Lion and tiger size comparison show's even Siberian's mass, are roughly the same size. If not on a scientific scale, they should only be judged when fairly next to each other, like these shoing they are averagely the same size here..
-

-

-

-
Speed-racers 
-

-

-
2 male?s spaid lion with no mane.

-
Speed-racers
-
Speed-racers 
-

-

-http://engl1301-morning.wikispaces.com/file/view/clydebeatty1.jpg/286288016/400x271/clydebeatty1.jpg
-
Speed-racers


----------



## jNdee~ (May 10, 2012)

Give the guy the title of "KING OF BATTLEDOME"


----------



## fathertime (May 10, 2012)

Dam, I could use a good oh "Budweiser" right now. I see there was some stoner's on the other page..."ALOHA's" . Well, like I said I love lion's an tiger's both an I guess Im going for a beer run now.. here's a few of my jam's dedicated to the 2 of my favorite animal's here...
-
Speed-racers
-
Speed-racers
-
Speed-racers
-
Speed-racers
-
XD AWRIGHT!!! 
-
Tootle's...


----------



## feebas_factor (May 10, 2012)

If anyone ever so much as mentions tiger vs. lion again you can just link them to this thread and let the ownage shine. 



fathertime said:


> He didn?t loosen his grip, the merciless king of the forest, the feared lord of the wilderness; he tore the tiger apart, he crushed its skull.* Suddenly a crocodile appeared out of the river. It seized the lion at his injured hind leg and dragged him into the water.* The only remains of this fight were the dead tiger under the palm and some read streams of blood on the water surface.





Haha what.
Fuckin' crocodiles man.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 10, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> If anyone ever so much as mentions tiger vs. lion again you can just link them to this thread and let the ownage shine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Millions of years, pretty much no major changes. They're too perfect for changes.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 10, 2012)

Suddenly

crocodiles


----------



## fathertime (May 11, 2012)

Lion killing croc?s
-
{Roman arena?s} ?Ken spiro? mentioned lion?s also fought giant crocidile?s an the lion won, due to crocidile?s being cold blooded, if the croc dosent dispose the lion in the first 8 minute?s it would most likely surcumb to over heating, which then the lion toy?s with the croc with great agility dissasembling him piece by piece, which there are many statue?s of lion?s killing crocidile?s in the town of Baglug which is in italy, near the coliseum.
-
these 
-

-

-

-
mylesbianbabes.com 
-

-

-
Lion kills puma 
 A Puma. One was killed by a male lion (Keller). His strike (one only) ended in immediate decapitation. Another was killed in a free for all (Simoneit) that lasted for 15 minutes. Happened during a performance in Budapest in 1960
-
Exploiting of big cat expert {John varty} who is (wiki?s source) who claim?s lion?s are inferior to tiger?s because of weak jaw power, which he stated? the lion has never in history craked open a turtle?s shell like the tiger, well? here?s another exploitation here?
-
Link removed 
-
Link removed 
-
Link removed 
-
Huh! Some animal expert XD XD Awesome!!! I just got back from the store, got me a 20 packer of good oh "Budweiser"...  
*Twist* *Pop* *Jug Jug* hmmm ^_^ Nothing like a good oh, cold Brusky.


----------



## fathertime (May 11, 2012)

All Yeah, that's dah one, no beer better than budweiser, an recently they came out with Bud light "Platinum" which has 6.0% alcohol in it WOW! That's alot XD...I love this F!@#$%^& song. I remeber this collage party I went to last year, we were all bass up, partying with some mainland girl's, this hottie that was dancing with me to this song...
-
so it would look like this in your mind's eye?
-
She turned around an bend over...I imidiately un-button my over shirt an started whiping her "butt" with my shirt XD XD That was so much F!@#$% fun. I alway's pump this jam an yell my a$$ off, exspeacialy when the back ground music in this song say's...
-
...*Diamond girl*...YES! YES!.....*Diamond girl*... DIAMOND'S! DIAMOND'S!
-
-
XD XD XD 
-
CHEER'S EVERBODY!!!


----------



## fathertime (May 11, 2012)

Tiger's winning against lion's, basicaly can only pretain in captivity, circuses, sanctary's, reserve's an so fourth although , Yes. there are nomadic lion's that are rouge solitary, but they usally 80% of the time in coalition's. So survival wise, tiger's would do poorly in lion territory. Here's alibie's in how big pride's can grow to.
-
Link removed
-

-
Again, there's no account that I'm aware, of a tiger killing a lion with a battle mane, which there is a keen discription the Roman empire marked on the lion's mane. Most scripture's presented, mention out of all the lion's "Male's" who have a battle mane, usally has little to no rival's of concern in the arena, no matter what type of animal they are pitted with. One lion scripture, mentioned in the arena so ferocious that, that single male lion had slayed over 200 human's in the gladitorial game's, that lion was named after one of the strongest an wises's emporer's name'd "Nero".
Here's a few more picture's of lion's which is considered to be "Battle mane's" here...
-

-

-

-
Link removed
-

-

-

-
Link removed 
-

-
-
There is little expeculation's on if these lion's resemble Baerbary lion's of the roman arena's though recent study's found 9% out of all lion's on earth, have a small percentage of that bloodline of the barbary but when scientist have taken DNA smaple's the most of there geno matched with barbary lion's extracted from Barbary bones are very poor indeed not even having any heritage greater than 5 -10% Barbary left of so many crosses of african to asiatic in there gene's have left it conclusive an they concluded that they are less that atiscipated, but program's have been intiated to keep the barbary lion's geno in effect by crossing the best barbary canidate's with the most liniage of the legendary gladiator lion... "The Barbary lion"


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2012)

Fathertime you are a legend mate. .


----------



## Sasori (May 11, 2012)

I have no idea what just happened in this thread.

It would be lulz if most if not all were dead/fake links because I doubt anyone is going to wade through the enormity of those sources.


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2012)

The ones I clicked are legit.


----------



## fathertime (May 11, 2012)

Yessah! I'm on my 9th beer, cheer's to everyone!!! XD
-
{Some good oh oldie's Jam'z here}




Link removed 
-
Here's some major implimation's on stamina factor's comparison's, which showing lion's excell over tiger's.
-

-

-
More lion an tiger size comparison, showing that tiger's are averagely the same size of lion's.
-

-
Alot pf people have claimed that the God father of "Predator tame-ing" not by me, but by thousand's of professional's who stepped into the ring with any an every predator {Clyde Beatty} who fought a few wrongly accused animal crulty's that spawned out of his circus, which had other's who were the perpetrator's under the accusation's. Who Clyde beatty has seccsesfully tamed giant dog's, wolve's, leopard's, jaguar's, polar bear's, grizzley/kodiak bear's, hyena, tiger's an lion's is (Bia's) ?!? Hmmm??? I dont know, let's cover his life maintinence around tiger's, here's a man that has stated in over thousand's of article's mentioning himself, a few of his tiger's like Rajah, Sultan, Bobby, Princess was a few of many of his tiger's he adored more than anything in the world, who also mentioned a selective few that bullied a few of other circus's tiger's an lion's with brute power under his guidence, an named a few instances where in lion free for all's, his tiger's came out unscracted in what should have killed them, an who knocked a man out cold for miss-treating his tiger's badly, an was arrested multiple time's for tee-ing off on a man for beating his tiger's..... is biased??? 
I dont think so. Here's a few picture's of Mr, Clyde beatty himself with his tiger's, you be the judge if you see that he dis like's them...
-
Link removed
-

-
More detailed word's on an Clyde beatty, that has owned an trained both for more than 40 year's...
This was Clyde beatty's usaul day's life poster ...

-
Seem's almost impossble right??? Think again, that was his daily life which he loved all day every day, here's the flip side coin from fantasy poster's, to reality life style's...
Link removed
-

-
An this was his opinion...

-
Not bad Clyde beatty... not bad at all. ^_^


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2012)

Lina Inverse said:


> Suddenly
> 
> crocodiles


----------



## fathertime (May 11, 2012)

Now the age old question, am I Bia's??? It would seem so, though you havent encountered as much lie's an fake's as I have, to present this quanity. I have seen both side's of lion's an tiger's fanatic's lie on thing's, that shouldent even matter so much an please... dont think that a person who know's fact's is a fanatic, a fanatic is a person who would tend to lie to favor his side of the debate, that has nothing to do with knowledge on the subect. 
-
Because at the end of the day, the truth will alway's surface above the lie's... meaning you can put up a good front, that would even look like it has surpass my side of the debate, but would it really? I dont think so, I truly like to be honest in everything I present. If somthing is false an proven so by creditable resorce's an a good amount of quality an quanity dis-proving it ... please apoint it my way. I will never attempt to present it again. I will disguard it forever, being that I myself am only trying to seek the truth. An the more I dig up , the more historical artifact present's it's true color's.
-
But beside's that I have presented a not bad side of a debate for the lion side so far, I wouldent go ball's to the wall's an say that it is a garentee win/advantage, I my self would truley see this fight going 50/50 I know I have stated I would give levarge to the lion, but it has it's formailty in exactly what is the term's of that exact fight, being that most fight's to death in wild an in captivity are random.
-
Its the same way to enphinsize, that a white man on average can beat up a black man or vice versa? theres no way in telling whats the average amount would be. It only depends on individuality of the lion or tiger... like let's say, if you do find a canidate for the lion an for the tiger, like human's... even if the canidate for that speice's or race was it's highest rank, like "Chuck norris" representing a white man an 
"Mike tyson" representing a black man despite's who ever win's, every white man cant imulate what chuck norris level of martial art's is, as same goes with every black man cant dish out as much punishment as Mike tyson can, the same as every tiger wont have the eye of the tiger in his corner, just as every lion isint going to be Mufasa. You see they are basically astrinoical. If its 1 on 1 some how by natures standards, with out man intervention the only way cheetahs an leopards co-existed with lions an survived that long, is because they go by the golden rule, if confronted by a lion they run, A tiger is a very proud animal an although he might win a few fights hear an there, same if it was a lone lion winning against another lone lion, the tiger wouldlent fare to well in the same territory as lion's.
 -
Animals dont live by the rule 1 on 1 its a human concept, they go by... 
{Only the strong survive}. Thats why threw evolution lion's grouped up to form prides in africa, because unlike the tiger?s area of habitat, they dont have 10s of thousands of herds that migrates yearly, which have high hatered for predators off springs, who kill cubs more than the other away around on migration terms. So prides were formed an has succsesfully taken down even the worlds mightiest an largest animal, the bull elphant, along with any and every other animal in africa an the world. Threw tactical battle like king leonidus used the hot gates as leverage in there superior fighting capabilities, same as lions do with there prides.
 -
Tigers an lions co-exist in india, but asian?s have pretty much eradictaed all asiatic lions, to near extinctions threw poachings and a few religous reasons as well, giving the tiger a better success rate in survival amoungs lions.
-
I do really hope that by reading my past statement's, it  hasent changed your love for either, becuase again I love both an to answer the question at the very beggining of my statement on this post... NO, I'm not bia's, it is purly on an educational level of past historical document's brung forth.


----------



## Calamity (May 11, 2012)

fathertime said:


> Now the age old question, am I *Bia's???
> *



No, you're definitely not Bia's-ed.


----------



## Chuck (May 11, 2012)

Tigers are bigger and can actually hunt for their food


----------



## steveht93 (May 11, 2012)

You guys need to understand that mintality plays a role in the fight. The lion will win because tigers almost never pick a fight with another predator of the same size and caliber due to not wanting to  suffer injure that might cost it it's life later. Lions don't have that problem because the femal lions usually do the hunting. Lion wins because tiger will eventually run away.


----------



## Garrus Vakarian (May 11, 2012)

Tiger is bigger,stronger,faster,smarter,


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2012)

Lion will tell his wife to bring him a tiger sammich


----------



## Mikaveli (May 11, 2012)

Sasori said:


> I have no idea what just happened in this thread.
> 
> It would be lulz if most if not all were dead/fake links because I doubt anyone is going to wade through the enormity of those sources.



I checked a fair amount and none were dead links,


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2012)

People are still trying to argue? Lol this thread has been styled on already.


----------



## Calamity (May 11, 2012)

This thread has already been owned...with style.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (May 11, 2012)

Garrus Vakarian said:


> Tiger is bigger,stronger,faster,smarter,



cool. now you have about 150 legit sources and arguments to present us with before we will ever give a flying fuck about what you have to say on the topic.


----------



## Viper (May 11, 2012)

What just happened? Was that rape?


----------



## Tsukishima (May 12, 2012)

Mother of god...


----------



## tashtin (May 12, 2012)

Wait is this a joke? Or a horrible troll thread? I don't know what links you guys have clicked on but the vast majority are dead links, nonsensical, pictures and some completely unrelated. What the Jewish/Palestinian war has anything to do with this I have no idea.

It's common knowledge that tigers are superior in all areas and have more often than not bettered the lion.

Reliable source
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-12669308

Tiger kills a lion with a single paw swipe.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (May 12, 2012)

Siberian Tiger>>Lion>Bengal Tiger>Jaguar>Leopard>>Cheetah.


----------



## tashtin (May 12, 2012)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> Siberian Tiger>>Lion>Bengal Tiger>Jaguar>Leopard>>Cheetah.



A Bengal would still devestate a lion. They can grow to similar sizes as the Siberian tiger. They are also much more agile, stronger bite, larger teeth and have a lot more stamina than your average lion.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 12, 2012)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> Siberian Tiger>>Lion>Bengal Tiger>Jaguar>Leopard>>Cheetah.



HAVE you been reading the thread or what???

If you scanned the thread, you'll know the correct answer.


----------



## tashtin (May 12, 2012)

Raijin Flare said:


> HAVE you been reading the thread or what???
> 
> If you scanned the thread, you'll know the correct answer.



Have you? Barring a few sources (note _few_) all the sources provided are bogus.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 12, 2012)

tashtin said:


> Have you? Barring a few sources (note _few_) all the sources provided are bogus.



The guy just gave his life doing it. Why can't we just give the lion the win


----------



## lucky (May 12, 2012)

Huge lion mane >>> tiger claws.

Give a bald lion and it'll be better fight.


----------



## fathertime (May 12, 2012)

To:Tashtin
-
Hmm. I do see a few that hasent gone threw, which I'm confuse... you said a "Vast majority" are bogus, I just was wondering if you are on a fan boyism rant. Because in order for it to have a "Majority", than more than half would have to be link's with nothing protaining to it. When out of the 160 link's or so, so far... I only noticed around 7 didnt go threw, not 81 which is above half... one wrong dash an that can happen, which I'll correct those an the one's you can present to me that you think are bogus.
-
Please, you have to present proof in your bigger formality, not just properganda weight's of 800 pound's are average, which there not. You need there average weight's tested in whatever reigon you select them from, not just finding 1 individual that reached that weight. Which I have already given a 20 year census, showing Siberian tiger's averaged no bigger than 500 pound's. What ever weight the tiger has acheived I have already matched, with individual lion's that flew pass the 700-800 pound range.
-
Are you referring to the jewish reinstated remnent's? It does mention in the Roman time's with it's exact wording's saying, lion's tore apart tiger's. That's a highly reliable source, there would be no formailty of Jewish people being Bia's, exactly why would they be? They were fed to the lion's, so I would think they would have a bit of hatred for the lion as well. Please, dont accuse me of brining something to the table you dont agree with, take it up with the people who di-siphered there culture's scripture's an see if they are leineint as Iam, so you should tell them they are fake's or Bia's an see what your outcome would be.
-
{Teeth?} Indeed, tiger's have a few centimeter's of longer fang's. But lion's ruteinly take down hippo's who have around a 5 inch tooth longer than tiger's, which would inply having a few centimeter's isint going to be anything of a difference. Harder bite? How can that be, I hope your not talking about the chart that said tiger's bite down 6,000 psi an lion's only 400, when scientist only until 2006 had constructed a device that allow's for accurate animal bite psi, done an pioneered by Scietist "Dr brady barr" who made the very first device himself, all other's were just sepculation's an assumption's on what they eat. The three hardest Bite's came from a Bull shark 900 psi, Hippo 2,800 psi an Crocidile 3,000 psi so dont tell me a tiger can bite 2x harder than a 17 foot salt water croc, recorded on "Dr brady barr's show", it show's a few on youtube. Though he did not test tiger's an lion's yet, so it is not concluded yet. 
This is Dr brady barr...
-
Link removed
-
You see that device in his hand, he made it in 2006 an only manifactured very few to pass out to his team an co-worker's. He also stated in a report, when animal's in there own speice's are tested, the animal within it's own speice's that has the larger skull/head will have the harder bite psi, an last time I checked african male lion's skull's are slightly bigger on average than tiger's, bengal or siberian. So by Brady barr's statment it would hint that the lion might have a harder bite. I did show lion's opening turtle's as well, so dont go quoting wiki, when in the video even lion cub's chomped open turtle shell's so John varty is B.S. who also stated his past generation family's had big game reserve's to shooting lion's in africa, which shine's like a rainbow that they dont like lion's. But no one know's who's has a harder bite psi...yet.
-
You also need to coliberate on speed, they are basically the same in running speed the tiger having a very slight gap of being a faster runner due to being a little longer, though not even by 5 mph. That's abserd to think that an olympic runner can beat a boxer in a fight just because he can out run him, which lead's me to the term 
"tiger's are boxer's", they dont punch they swipe it's just a metaphore, implimating they resemble human boxer's standing on 2 leg's... a Kangaroo is a better boxer than a tiger but can he kill a tiger? Nope. 
-
Yet they fight in two different way's, the tiger fight's standing on 2 leg's which does what? it allow's tiger's to throw 2 to every 1 swipe the lion throw's, but by focusing on there balancing, there swipe output power diminsh's alot, due to there physiology an biology are not made to standing on 2 feet like chimp's an bear's without much fatigue. While lion's tend to fight in a three point stance, like a football player having the lion's bigger, broader, stronger an taller shoulder's aid there swipe's from a stance that funnel's all there power in one strike, there's a video on everland showing a much bigger tiger being shattered to the ground from a smaller male lion, due to the false crack haymaker's, deliver more power than throwing faster an more windmill's hope-ing to hit somthing, formailty of the tiger's.
-
An please present where tiger's have greater stamina? Please, no secondery site's, post the source of a scientist or animal expert that has trained an or studyed both saying that. Because I have given an abundent on the anatomy's that attribute to stamina, like bigger lung's, bigger heart's ratio's, more testoterone level's an other factor's protaining to stamina. It's all there just take your time an read them, I dought you read all of my post that fast...to make a poor conclusion such as your's, an not even presenting the back up to your claim's.
-
An to your link of the "Ankara" incident, which is basically the first thing that poped up when you decided to type in tiger kill's lion on google's search ingine if you were trolling or scavanging "maybe" I dont know an dont care.... I have done alot of digging up on that exact account. It's pretty funny, that there are 5 different storie's to that same account, 1 say's the tiger bend the {bar's} an mauled the lion, 1 say's the tiger found a hole in a {fence} an severed the lion's jugular, 1 say's the tiger {squeezed threw iron bar's} an tore aprat the lion, an on an on an on different story's about the same exact account. If you google Ankara zoo an look in the image's department, showing a chimp an or hippo, there's a man that took a few picture's of animal's on his visit, an his exact word's say there was only 3 lion's in Ankara zoo, 2 were female's an 1 a teen male. Again you can not hold a kill that highly... when you your self cannot present an provide a picture of that lion which a true account on a male would have to have a mane, other wise why bother with saying lion's. An to be more accurate the picture that had another man taking picture's of ankara zoo, say's the exact word's, 
{what if that lion was pregnant with cub's? That would have been a more tragic lost}
-
That in clean detail, is going exactly what I mentioned early on. I have listed female tiger's being killed as well but in term's of, it was intresting that a younger teen male  or lioness took on a much bigger an older "Siberian tigress", yet the article's I presnted so far are very few that were female tiger's, which I can give you the name's of the male tiger's being killed along with the article. Which 80% account's out there, are of male tiger's killing female lion's... an the other 20% are not clarifyied if the lion was an adult male an had a formidble decent size mane. Here let me show you a few...
-
1.Male tiger killing {Female} lioness...
 this 
-
2.Male tiger kill's {Female} lioness...
 this 
-
3. Theba the male tiger kill's bouncie the {Female} lioness in circus, Page 166
6.Staford's circus, Tiger kill's three lion's yet the artcile say's they were 
{only month's old}. an still people state it as 3 account's.
7.In yamagata zoo, male tiger kill's {female} lioness
8.Milan italy,nov.16 male tiger kill's circuss {female} lioness
9.1945 Banglore zoo male tiger kill's {female} lioness
10.Calucutta zoo male tiger kill's {female} lioness
-
You see, alot are of male tiger's killing female lion's, I Know of 40 account's that the tiger beat the lion but 80% of those 40 are of female lion's being killed, an the male's dont have to much detail in what status the lion was, when by memory I remebered 8 male lion's were under aged male's 1-2 year's old. Not 5-6, which would be acceptible as a contender, along with my account's are the oppisite an more of 80% male or female lion's killing male tiger's an 20% are of female tiger's being killed by lion's. All the account's I presented are creditable with there article's, though as soon as I upload it to a image shack or photo bucket site's, then google image's will pick it up so the url can be presented...unless you'd have to, so happen to come across the article yourself or read it in a book that google has, an take a picture of it then upload it. Which is pretty dang rare.

There's nothing you can present, that I dont already know of for the tiger's side. Un-like most people, they only study up on the one they favor. But me... I studyed both side's of the coin, why? Because I love them both. If you really wanna have a good debate with me, then present creditable data, I prefer the source an list them all at once, becuase it would just be a huge waste of time, if your only going to list them 1 at a time, which kinda look's like your just making thing's up as you go along the way, an not even sourcing your presenting's an please... dont say word's like every scientist know's, or every expert know's, or it's common knowledge everyone know's... then present them...other wise you'll just look ignorant. I only presented my data on a educational scale to teach those who wish to learn, but that's not what your doing, your revealing your self as a, grade "A" fanatic, which again knowing more on the subject dosent make you a fanatic, a person who tend's to lie's is a fanatic.
-
Pardon's but I'm just pointing out the obvious. 
-
I dont think you lied on purpose, your just unbeknwonst of these event's, an are trying to defend the one you favor, which there's nothing wrong with that. Although this word is clee-shay all over deabiting site's an youtube, but "do your research" on the subject an find the whole truth, nothing but the truth so help you god XD XD "I kid, I kid"... But yeah, look on both side's for info, not just the one you favor.
-

-
Tootle's


----------



## Doommaker (May 13, 2012)

Give this dude his props, he's providing more sources for his argument than scientists do for their research papers.


----------



## fathertime (May 13, 2012)

Here's a few outside perspective's, of people like scientist/animal expert's  an zoologist who were around the hectic lifstyle of circus's, mengerine's, zoo's, animal reserve's an sanqtuary's that held these 2 powerful rival's...
-
1. ?Mr. Bolton said that a friend of his saw, in the circus at Verona, a battle between a lion, and a tiger, a horse, and an ass. The tiger shewed symptoms of fear, and wished to decline the battle with the lion. He fought however at last with great fury; but, though he foiled the lion for a time by his alertness, soon yielded on close contact to the other?s matchless strength. The lion chiefly used his paw, with which he struck tremendous blows which ended his foe.? 
~The Gentleman's Magazine 
-
2.Although lions and tigers are anatomically virtually the same, male lions regularly fight to attain and maintain pride females?"I suspect that male lions on average would be more aggressive and persistent than male tigers, hence would prevail." 
~Frank C. Mendel, professor of pathology and anatomical sciences at UB. 
-
3.?When the safari spectators see a fight between the lion and the tiger cumulating they reveal a big interest. When the time comes the real image inside the safari is disappointing. To be how the lion is actually stronger.? 
~Lee Yong Phil is a practiced lion & tiger keeper at the Everland Zoo, and on a interview on he clearly stated that Koreans who believe that the lion is no match for the tiger is living in a fairy tale. I been recently privileged to view the complete Everland videos and though evidently bias the tiger, the striped cat performed less than medicore.
-
4.The lion is not so powerful an animal as the tiger, but fights much better. A tiger will make his attack, and then retires; but a lion never retreats; he fights until he is killed. 
~The Asiatic Journal and Monthly Miscellany 
-
5.?Equal in size to the Lion, though generally inferior in strength, it wants not courage or ferocity to attack the king of beasts; a temerity which generally proves fatal.? 
~The Volume of the World: Embracing the Geography, History, and Statistics, of the Nations of the... - Page 794 
-
6.This animal is the scourge of Asia and the Indian Islands. Equal to the lion in stature, though generally inferior in strength, it generally falls a victim to its temerity in so doing, unless some disparity of age or other circumstance should bring the strength and power of the two animals to more of a level. 
~A History of the earth and animated nature v.1 Pg 369 
-
7.. ?Clyde Beatty was one of the world's most recognized animal trainers. Known mostly for his circus work, Beatty also worked in film with his cats. He was a practitioner of the "whip and chair" school of training. He thought that animals could only be taught through fear. During the filming of a fight between a lion and a tiger for the movie The Big Cage, Beatty threw ammonia in the tiger's face so the animal would look angry on film. The cat was so enraged it fiercely attacked the lion, and the lion in turn killed the tiger.? 
~ Cynthia Boris 1999, 
-
8.After this we came to the memorable lion and tiger fight which was supposed to settle the aged controversial question, "which is the better fighter, the lion or the tiger?" The idea of a fight to the death between a lion and a tiger fascinates almost anybody who has any red blood in him. Here are the two most unsociable brutes of the jungle, both treacherous, wary, cunning and ferocious. Darwin and some others thought the lion's mane was intended as an armor for its blood vessels during a fight, rather than as a sexual adornment, which is the contention of a few. This mane the tiger misses. On the other hand the tiger is an individualist, not given to ganging as the lion is. The tiger is therefore nearer to being self-dependent. In my experience, the lion has shown himself somewhat superior to the tiger in fighting, yet it would not be safe to say that the lion can always whip the tiger, for sometimes it comes out the other way. Sometimes the tiger holds off three or four lions and leaves the cage unharmed. Which people mistake a lion has to be a direct family member to pitch in on a fellow lion, most circuses free for all's tragically have the tiger's panic thinking all lion's are against him when starting most conflicts, not knowing its every lion for himself as well.
~Jungle performers, 1941 
-
9.?He said he would watch the killer lion very close from now on, but indicated he felt there was nothing too unusual about the fight. "The biggest expense I have is tigers killed by lions.? he said. "They are natural enemies ? but then, that makes the show better." He said lions had killed "probably 50" tigers in the years he has been working with the big jungle cats.? 
~ Clyde beatty interview.
-
10.?A tiger is supposed to win a fight with a lion. But it took a rifle bullet to do it at San Francisco's Fleishhacker Zoo. Zoo' director Carey Baldwin told the story Wednesday. Two lions were being transferred to other cages through the tiger grotto Sunday. Tuffy, a 12-year-old lion, somehow opened the- door to the grotto and attacked Nicholas, a 6-year-o1d Siberian tiger. Riflemen came running when zoo keeper Alec Weiss sounded the alarm. The lion had an apparent death grip on the tiger's neck. Carroll Soo-Hoo, principal benefactor of the zoo, took one look and killed the lion. The tiger was worth $3,500, the lion $100. Catherine, the tiger at the zoo, cowered in a corner during the fight.? 
~San Francisco (AP) 
-
11.Here's an account I mentioned but with better detail's...?LION KILLS TIGER WITH ONE BLOW. Curiosity killed the cat today at the Baltimore zoo?the cat in this case being a $1,200 5 year-old  tiger. The tiger got into a between-the bars tangled with a lion and the lion ripped a gash in the tiger's leg. The tiger was found dead in its cage today. Fifty stitches had been taken in the tiger's foreleg after the brawl. Tuesday he was put under anesthesia to make him sleep. But this plus penicillin and other medicines couldn't save him. Death was blamed on pulmonary thrombosis, Zoo Director Arthur Watson said the tiger stuck his paw over a metal guard into the lion's cage in a gesture of curiosity. A male lion did the rest.? 
Baltimore (AP) ?Zoo Battle Results In Tiger?s Death? 1954 
-


----------



## fathertime (May 13, 2012)

I found a cool one, that although not in english, which you can use google translate to translate it, if you have time. It's in our era obviously an a little "toonish", but it look's as if they are covering the basic formality an attribute's of these 2 rival's. Look's not bad, an a little cool... at-least  for fighting standard's here...
-


----------



## tashtin (May 13, 2012)

fathertime said:


> post 1



All the excerpts provided have no source so cannot be deemed as proof of the lions dominance. Why you posted pictures and drawings I will never know.

2 good sources



fathertime said:


> post 2



Again same problem. Irrelevant links. Links that don't work (for me at least). Pictures. Why do you post picture? There's one picture of a candle.



fathertime said:


> post 3



Comparing roars? How they are portrayed by cultures? Chinese new year? What has this got to do with the bout? More pictures 

1 good source



fathertime said:


> post 4



Posting rare 800 pound lion when Siberian tigers have been known to reach upwards of 1000 pounds. You would be hard put to find any weighing less than 800. Mostly redundant post.



fathertime said:


> post 5



Blogs aren't considered a reliable source and the one that you did provide actually favours the tiger. Impact of the Jewish on the world wut?



fathertime said:


> post 6



Hard to follow what you were trying to get at so ignored



fathertime said:


> post 7



Irrelevant post. Your main argument seems to be for the mane of the lion which makes no difference as the tiger has the more powerful bite. Again bengals have been known to hunt and kill black bears. The stats will always favour the tiger cos its been validated by research.



fathertime said:


> post 8



Excerpts without sources, the one link provided did not work for me.



fathertime said:


> post 9



Link for a resort? The YouTube video of two lion cubs killing a tiger was actually a leopard, not sure it's dead. The other links are irrelevant.



fathertime said:


> post 10



Source provided favours the tiger (though it was fighting against a lioness). Picture provided have at least some use with the comparisons but they're relative to what? To me the tiger seems the longer with the lion seeming bigger due to the mane. The rest are irrelevant pictures of lions. You really love 'em lol.



fathertime said:


> post 11



Musical videos? WTF



fathertime said:


> post 12



Lion profiles. More lion profiles. Information that is common knowledge. 



fathertime said:


> post 13



Picture size comparison again - from which you are unable to discern anything.

I may have missed a few posts but they're all pretty much repeats of images and blogs. They're not a credible source mate.

I'm not biased towards the tiger, I couldn't give a shit.


----------



## tashtin (May 13, 2012)

Last thing I'll say on the subject and then I'll fuck right off.

Most of the arguments provided are conjecture and hearsay and count for next to little. All we can go on are the facts.

Tigers on average are bigger than the lion but the size difference is negligible. On average they're 50 pounds heavier.

Many people think that the lion is stronger than the tiger because they appear to be more muscular. But the fact is, tigers are actually more muscular, their muscles are sometimes harder to see because of longer fur and vertical stripes. The tiger is more similar in build to the jaguar than the lion, and the jaguar is the world's strongest cat (compared to its own size.)

The tiger has a wider skull, and the lion's is longer. AAnimals with wider skulls have a stronger bite, because the force of the bite is concentrated more on one area, instead of being spread out over a length. The tiger's canines are also a bit longer than the lion's.

Lions have the more powerful paw swipe but the tiger is able to deliver a faster flurry (as apposed to the lions single swipe) and is more balanced due to having stronger hind legs.

Tigers are more accurate when they strike, and they are also better at dodging opponent's blows. Note that a lion's mane slows it down during a fight, which is why the agility and evasiveness are the tiger's advantages.

Tigers seem to use a bit more 'skill' in fighting, for example, keeping their heads back while battling. Lions have been known to blindly charge into battle; it's just the way they fight each other

Tl;dr

Tigers have stronger bites
Tigers are more agile
Tigers are stronger (hunting bears and the biggest cattle the guar)
Tigers are slightly bigger
Tigers have slightly bigger teeth
Tigers are more battle hardened. Lions fight to protect territory/ show dominance and the fights are few and far in between. Tigers fight on a daily basis due to shrinking a habitat.

@fathertime I'll grant you that tigers would back down when confronted with a lion but that does not mean its a coward it just chooses avoid an unnescessory fight. Within the Bengal tiger scientists found a most disturbing ferocity, and when it comes to the decision to fight, the tiger attacks bravely and violently, most often winning any fight against a lion.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 13, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> You guys need to understand that mintality plays a role in the fight. The lion will win because tigers almost never pick a fight with another predator of the same size and caliber due to not wanting to  suffer injure that might cost it it's life later. Lions don't have that problem because the femal lions usually do the hunting. Lion wins because tiger will eventually run away.



Bloodlust is automatically on in all OBD matches. So mentality plays no role whatsoever. I'd just like to say that.


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2012)

Put fathertime in a cage with a Lion and a Tiger.

I know who would win.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2012)

tashtin = Octahedral #2 ?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 13, 2012)

tashtin said:


> Many people think that the lion is stronger than the tiger because they appear to be more muscular. But the fact is, tigers are actually more muscular, their muscles are sometimes harder to see because of longer fur and vertical stripes. The tiger is more similar in build to the jaguar than the lion, and the jaguar is the world's strongest cat (compared to its own size.)



I was going to say something like this. The skeletal structure of lion is actually slightly taller than a tigers. However the bones of a tiger is more robust and denser. This is because the musculature of a tiger is actually larger than that of the lions.  Its bones and structure is actually closest to a jaguar which I believe has pound for pound the strongest bite force.

The reason for this can be accounted for because tigers hunt solo and need every once of power to bring down prey on their own. They cant rely on another bigcat to jump in and help.  



> Tigers are more accurate when they strike, and they are also better at dodging opponent's blows. Note that a lion's mane slows it down during a fight, which is why the agility and evasiveness are the tiger's advantages.
> 
> Tigers seem to use a bit more 'skill' in fighting, for example, keeping their heads back while battling. Lions have been known to blindly charge into battle; it's just the way they fight each other



I have read this too. Tigers tend to "box" in a catfight whereas lions will more likely try to pounce and wrestle the other animal down.

[YOUTUBE]t9lzdQ59etI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukishima (May 13, 2012)

Who dares to challenge the great Fathertime?


----------



## jNdee~ (May 13, 2012)

Fathertime is baws


----------



## Tsukishima (May 13, 2012)

Still waiting for someone to make a Fathertime FC.


----------



## fathertime (May 13, 2012)

The Picture's? Dude have some respect! There not picture's, there {Historcal artifact's}, you know... thing's that are from a 50-800 year's old?!? Almost half have there back story attached on how the artifact came to be, or is it you wanna eliminate the middle man an take it upoun your self to not even bother to look up the back story?
-
All the expert's havent there source? I gave there name, did you bother to do the other half at-least, an look who they are? No, that would imply you are a wizard at speed reading, I wouldent list them if I didnt see there statement's with my own eye's but if you wish not to belive, than you know you dont have to right? 
-
For a person the link's dont work for, your explaining there story pretty well?
-
Chinese new year? Indeed, I know for a fact very few lion's have already been imported to singapore at-least by the 1400's threw ship's of trader's. Which again take it up with "them" there cultural belief's, which I'm only presenting as {you say} what is common knowledge to chinese folklore an history. An the topic doesnt specify what lion vs tiger protain's to, so I'm listing thing's they excell over the other in, an evidently the lion's roar, is superior. Along with your so call 1,000's pounder's, I can present a picture of a chiwawa an say he's a 1,000 pound's but does the scientific data or creditable resource as in circus or sanqtuary's confirm that? I dont know, you tell me, which mine's do. It is rutine to check animal's weight's an health in organization's such as zoo's mengerine's an circus'es, although your thousand pounder's are from poacher's, who they just hunt for bragging right's, it would be a no brainer that they would throw in a few hundred pound's, ecspeacially when, when's the last time you seen a hunter or poacher carrying a weight scale device which is heavy an big enough to weigh somthing a 1,000 pound's on hand, I'm not saying it's impossible, though some clarfication's would be nice, an here's your chance... if you think they average a 1,000 pound's then show me a 1,000 of them, honestly...that wouldent be so hard if you claim they {average} those heavy weight's, when I already showed siberian tiger's in a 20 year "census" they "average" no bigger than 500 pound's.
-
If the picture's I showed have tiger's "averagly"are roughly the same size, then where does your {they are alway's bigger} formality come in? It seem's you just want to over exaggerate they are like polar bear size's, when even they were brought down by single lion's.
-
Impact on the Jewish? I dont read tiger's tore apart lion's, it say's the oppossite, it's almost at the bottom of the site, check again dude, If I can see it, you should be able to.
-
Again you just saying it's been proven, that tiger's have a harder bite? Where? an Black bear's dont have mane's, along with later I'll find me old data of black bear's that killed bigger tiger's in circuses, which to be honest is pretty abundent with. Beside's I presented around 8 account's of lion's killing brown an polar bear's, you know... the bear's that can grow 2x bigger than the world's biggest black bear? Which would imply, you do know there's an account in alfred court's circus, of 2 adult tiger's ganging up on a polar bear, an the polar bear still fought off 2 of them injuring both tiger's, when only 1 lion has been needed an has already killed a few polar bear's 1 on 1 which I've already stated, that show's incredible fighting capabilitie's of who's superior. I myself would give the lattar to a polar bear but with that many account's it show's an prove's that they wernt only by luck or chance. Along with with bone density, which I thought I presented dident I? I presented scientist finding that lion's have the exact same ratio's of bone density of alskan brown bear's, along with less marrow in the inner bone wall's for maintaining output power an increasing acrbatical high speed movement's. An dude, boxing formalty's are only metaphore's.
-
The link with the 2 lion's killing a tiger is actually a leopard? For that comment, all I have to say is XD XD Okay dude, then that's your opinon a leopard is 2x bigger than both those lion's put together.
-
An please, the thing's I dont like listing my self are repeat's, you said they are mosltly repeat's, other than the one's "I said" I repeated, which one's are the exact same one's?
-
An music video's? Of course, what is this, some kind of... I have to be dead serious about? It's a topic that I want to share my knowledge on. An I dont see anything wrong with having fun at the same time. Does anyone else feel that way, please anyone else, am I bothering you with my selective music?
-
Are you claiming that siberian tiger's have more muscle than african lion's? Whoa! That's a bold statement, coming from a guy that hasnt an ounce of evidence to back that claim up. But I do...In the animal research book named "Mammal's of the soviet" scientist has taken body fat percentage's of african lion's an siberian tiger's showing a tiger had 30% body fat, while a pregnat female lion had only 16% body fat. It is only evident that, that would make sense, why? Because of there habbitat's, a tiger has to store fat/bulk to survive harsh blizzard winter's, albiet every narrirator of national geographic's channel threw out there air-ing time, has stated under guidence of the scientist study's, tiger's an brown bear's tend to feed more in winter quarter's an store an accumilate of "Fat" an bulk for the winter, the narrirator dosent say they are trying to accumilate muscle for the winter, which would do them little good in freezing temputure's, when you know like seal's, walrus's, whale's? All have high concentration's of blubber="Fat" to survive an cope with below minus 0 degree's weather's not muscle.
-
Tiger's are more accurate striker's?...I call B.S, everland video's of even when the tiger had an advantage on a juvinile male lion, the tiger threw 6 swipe's an only 2 landed, are you familar with real boxing? The person who throw's more punche's usally gasses them selve's out faster, exspecially when only 4/6 didnt even land, which again, via mane, which absorb's the blow's to a greater degree. Implamenting I'd rather fight mike tyson with a head gear on, than take a flush left hook from Iron mike. Tiger's are panic-ed fighter's, said so by Mabel stark's, who worked with tiger's for over 50 year's, who claim's tiger's strike out of fear not dignity an in most animal predation's are well explosive fighter's, though they gas them selve's out which is evident in most fight's with lion's, an again you bring no alibied proof, only hear say.
-
Dude, blindingly? Really, there eye's are open an are tactical fighter's, your head going back formailty, would leave him more suitably vulnerable from a lion's straight lunge.
- 
So here's your conclusion?
-                                                        -                                                         -
 Tigers have stronger bites={Not proven, lion's head's are also wider in most cases.}
 Tigers are more agile={Perhap's though is it whole speicie's or indivdual wise?}
 Tigers are stronger (hunting bears and the biggest cattle the guar){Guar's<Hippo's}
 Tigers are slightly {Proven on what scale an graph of what reigon's?}
 Tigers have slightly bigger teeth {A few centimeter's}
 Tigers are more battle hardened. Lions fight to protect territory/ show dominance and the fights are few and far in between. Tigers fight on a daily basis due to shrinking a habitat
-
{Tiger's fight more?}
-
Now, to that^^^. Please tell me, you know how to do math right? Now, let's keep it simple, okay so a hypothtical situation...
A bus harbor's 2 pissed off indivdual's eyeing each other out ready for a scrap=which represent's 2 tiger's encountering each other in the wild of a territorial clash. Now, what's the ratio count of those 2 people fighting on the bus? 1 an this is per every 6 month's, of a probabilty of encountering another tiger for a fight.
--
Now that same bus hold's 10 pissed off people= which 10 represent's a pride of lion's which are in the wild fighting for rank, of who eat's first, who has the mating right's an fighting off nomadic male's an other pride's as well so let's count them..
-
-[Fighting for food]= Which is every 3 day's to 2 week's they make a kill So... 
{1 fight per 2 weeks} of ("mutiple") lion's.
-
-[Mate-ing right's]= Average lion pride's 2-4 adult male's, fight for who mate's with over 10 female's which is every 3-6 month's a fight for dominace over there mate's an again of {multiple lion's 2-4}
-
-[Nomadic an pride rival's] Clashe's of nomadic male's just like the tiger for territory, every 3-6 month's an again with {multple lion's} Same goes with pride clashes, which are an even greater magnitude, of single fight account's.
-
-
Okay, so now let's cover those ratio's, of who has a higher head count of fight's per year...
-
The tiger 1-3= fight probabilty's per year.
The lion 10-30= fight probabilty's per year.
-
This ^^^ is the stastistic's of respectable zoologist, who study's both, the magnitude of account's are far beyound the probabiltie's of the estimation they both lion an tiger go threw per year, having lion's as pretty much known by all,...even you know... that lion's are the more practiced fighter's, due to living in pride's. That's basic math dude.
-
As "you" said quoting...
Last thing I'll say on the subject and then I'll f*** right off. 
-
You dont need to treat this thread. as a say one last thing an have a ditch effort, by all mean's it's a learning process, you have to be confronted to learn anything at all, on the subject. Now, for your thinking I said tiger's were coward's??? Where did, I myself say that? I would never call a warrior such as the tiger a coward, he deserve's more respect than that, I have listed other expert's calling there trait's of a true cat's nature are akin of the slinking, cunning-ness an sneaky-ness of the cat mammlia family, mostly resemble's a trait of a ambush predator, instead of a animal that greet's fighting ruteinly as do lion's. Again they have called the tiger a coward, not me. An to you only clinging to the size formailty, I'll post a majority next time around, of bengal tiger's killing there over exaggerated bigger cousin's, the Siberian tiger in zoo's an circus accident's more than vice versa.
-
Please, you presented around 1/250th's of source's on subject compared to mine, of real creditable data alibing those catagorie's subject, brung forth. So to get any more reply's directly from me to you, then present source's of your claim's any source at all, a site, a forum, a scientist, a animal trainer of both, even a name, anything beside's just what you assume, because that dosent deserve an audiance of just chaning my word's around an claiming they are false, with out even a shred of evidence that dis-prove's them.


----------



## Calamity (May 13, 2012)

Nobody messes with Fathertime. *NOBODY! 

EDIT: Does anyone think Fathertime and Emperor Time are related? 
*


----------



## tashtin (May 13, 2012)

fathertime said:


> The Picture's? Dude have some respect



And? The pictures have no relevancy to this thread or it's outcome. No need to post them.



fathertime said:


> All the expert's havent there source? I gave there name, did you bother to do the other half at-least



It's upto you to provide all relevant data, which you failed to do. And how the fuck am I supposed to look up specific quote from emperor what-his-face and his ilk
-


fathertime said:


> For a person the link's dont work for, your explaining there story pretty well?



Never did.
-


fathertime said:


> so I'm listing thing's they excell over the other in, an evidently the lion's roar, is superior. Along with your so call 1,000's pounder's, I can present a picture of a chiwawa an say he's a 1,000 pound's but does the scientific data or creditable resource as in circus or sanqtuary's confirm that?



Siberians in excess of 800 pounds. 

Also you should not take measurements taken in captivity as proof since they do not correspond with lions/ tigers In the wild. Well fed and looked after and all that jazz
-
2





fathertime said:


> adult tiger's ganging up on a polar bear, an the polar bear still fought off 2 of them injuring both tiger's, when only 1 lion has been needed an has already killed a few polar bear's 1 on 1



You must be trolling if you think a lion is taking down a polar bear  don't listen to all hearsay mate.
-


fathertime said:


> The link with the 2 lion's killing a tiger is actually a leopard? For that comment, all I have to say is XD XD Okay dude, then that's your opinon a leopard is 2x bigger than both those lion's put together.



Look closer, see spots on skin. Leopard. 
Say they are lion cubs. Question why leopard is twice the size .



fathertime said:


> An music video's? Of course, what is this, some kind of... I have to be dead serious about?



Apologies, I thought it was another attempt at befuddling everyone. Besides they were awful 
-
That's all I bothered reading - I'm assuming the rest is just mindless jibber. 

That fact is you didn't post any credible facts or sources to back up you're claims. One has to simply type tiger vs lion on google and you will be inundated with facts and figures showing why the tiger is superior. Along with "accounts" of tiger destroying lions.


----------



## tashtin (May 13, 2012)

Now to back up my claims. I don't claim (unlike you) that any of the information is solid proof of the tigers dominance. It is most likely that on any given day a lion would best a tiger and vice versa. But the facts and figures point that the tiger would take it more often than not.

Link detailing a Siberians measurements. 



Side to side comparisons of a lion and a tiger 



Wiki source that details backs almost everything that I've said. With accounts and testimonies from experts



Experts opinion on the tiger vs lion debate

 this 

More facts and figures along with tons of testimonies and accounts.



The last link might not work as I posted from a mobile and I think the address is slightly different. Not sure.


----------



## tashtin (May 13, 2012)

And now I'm truly done. Not because I think I'm wrong but I have a feeling your one of those posters that will endlessly drone on opposing all substantial proof. 

Tootles.


----------



## fathertime (May 14, 2012)

Dude are you intimidated by me or somthing? Why are you insiting in quoting every other sentence of mine? Is it because you want to act as if your presenting as much as I have, by filling a whole page of nothing on the subject? Stop quoting every sentence to make your debate look longer an just remember what I said an reply to it. So everyone can see actualy how little your presenting that protain's to the debate. Here let me show you what your doing...
-
My#1 post I presen 1 
-
Your#1post you present 0
Your#2 post you present 0
Your#3 post you present 0
........
Your 100th's more to come 0
-
You catch my drift, as your on going of 0 an 0 an 0 accumilation's still cant beat just my 1. Which your presenting's are of false data, random data, an uber poor credabilty to them.
-
Now I'm glad you made your way to yuku's forum. Which I admire there love for the tiger as well. But let me pick apart your so call 1,000 pounder's. of this site...

-
Do you see the part that say's 900+ {+} or the sign by the 1,000? {?} or how about the diagram that has a tiger being comapred with a totally different picture that has a {distance effect} or why didnt you mention the graph that say's {Uncomfirmed}? Uh huh, not checking the source again. I've been a part of those estimation's given, an from what nutreul people give there estimate's of those {rare} size's not average tiger's at 600-800 you have guy's like [P.tigris] who claim's that they are 900-1,000, When a guy named [Bold champ] ask's the tiger mod for yuku's site, where was the source of there weight's given, the tiger mod stated they are estimation's. The same person [P.tigris] has an account on youtube who edited the gir video fight, claiming that it was 6 lion's vs 1 tiger. When confronted of the video showing it was 3 vs 3 than, instead of taking his video down as asked by others', he leave's it on, to taint as much people as he can with lie's, with what has already been exploited with. Also faked another one having a picture of a lion on an operating table on youtube saying on the bottom screen, that the lion was killed by a tiger, yet with poor grammar it was dugged up on... an eventually someone presented the exact account, that lion was getting surgery because a fight with another lion injurying his eye, which the lion is still alive today. An even the everland article of Cameron the lion an zambu the white female tiger, which say's that lion was new to that reserve an the tiger killed the lion by grabbing his throat, when in-fact, cameron the lion came in with zambu the tiger as cub's, an were there way before 2 year's evidently, when the picture say's cameron was new by 2009 when google image's has cameron an the date on it say's 2005, who also I showed the link in my past post that show's everland's phone number an email which was confirmed cameron the lion is still alive today. XD That's fanatic's for you.
-
You see, mine's are from zoologist of a 20 year census, there sole reason is to study the tiger's, they tranq them an gather data on there biology, physiology, anatomy an weigh them, unlike your's who they already admitted they were mere estimation's.
-
Now on your other site's... tell me exactly what would a person confirming that a tiger is a tad bit longer, have anything to do with garentee-ing him a win a fight? Or your other site of all expert's .com, of which I an many other's tryed to present data on that site an none had ever gone threw because of being moderated, he apperantly is only excepting source's that only favor the tiger, you know like your {Wiki} who has poor account's on the tiger's side like the 37,000 ruppe account, where he claimed the tiger tore apart an killed the lion, when that exact article was a exploited by a person named [leofwin], who had the original article, showing that it was only a fight that had the tiger get the better score card, an the lion didnt even die, which he presented it on animal vs animal .com. Or how about the ankara incident which even wiki has the wrong data, saying it happened in 2011, when in fact it was in september 4th 2010. Yup, wiki sounding real reliable, even stating no lion in history has ever killed a tiger in captivety, yet there are hundred's at hand. Hmmm sound's alittle bia's to me, why not present just 1, I dont know...maybe because he dosent like lion's, I truley dont know.
-
An why bother replying to me, with ignorant presenting's like you've even read all I have presented? Why did you present jackjacksonj site, when in my past post I already exploited him on his own site an even on this site, do I hear every statment your making are B.S? It would seem so.
-
An you say I'm trolling, because I belive a lion could kill a polar bear? Dude I presented the article's on the first page of the actual account's, what more would be needed? An you telling me that I shouldent post picture's what, the Historical document's, those? Why not, is it because like these poor resource's you've been presenting an I exploited like wiki's expert's [John varty], who I presented lion's doing somthing he say's they cant... an you dont want me to present the historical artifact's because I dont know... maybe becuase "you" cant? Dispite I know for a fact your just scavaging the first thing you see an dash back, without even sourcing them for credabilty, or even noticing that I myself have already mentioned them an gave full detail in what exactly I exploited in them.
-
Yup your showing your true color's dude, an I must say I'm not to impressed. No matter how much you try to conseal the truth, the truth will alway's rise above the lie's. Hense the lion has his title, King of the animal kingdom, King of the jungle, King of the beast. Not crowned just last year, but for hundred's an hundred's of year's an not just by one nationalty or culture but by majority of the entire planet, what's that mean, that pretty much every race of people for who know's maybe more than a thousand year's have given the title King to the lion... are they all Bia's? I'll leave that debate up to everyone else, because knowing you, you'll probably say they were.
-
Nice try though. 
-
--Vaya con diyo's--


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 14, 2012)

Blue whale kills them both.


----------



## Kinimaster (May 14, 2012)

Both animals are pretty even , each one of them have different advantages, Tigers are bigger and more agile, while lions are more used to fighting, due to the lack of objectivity in this matter you cant say who will win, because you need and a 100% average Tiger against 100% average Lion, that will never happen due tu probabilties, a WAY BETTER DEBATE would be who is the better hunter, and of course ill give that to the Tiger.


----------



## Keino-kun (May 14, 2012)

If I need info on Lions/Tigers for a paper or something. I'm sure I could get some good info from all these posts FatherTime has graced us with. Thank you good sir.

On topic, its hard to argue with all the stuff that fathertime posted before and I agree that the lion would win most of the times.


----------



## fathertime (May 17, 2012)

Id like to start it off by saying to "Kuya" with that Pic you posted of you an the greenery... Whoa! You are smoking {HOTT} ... It pain's me to know that we are on the same island, yet I'll never know, who's the smoking hot babe is... But life must go on hehe... Just craked open a few beer's, so cheer's to all... 
-
Since your probably stoning out, play this jam in your dorm's I'm a little old fashion but I have a good jamy jam'z as well, but I guess the best I can do is send these 2...
-
Link removed
-
Link removed
-
XD well nuff of that... I'll get back to the topic hehe.
-
I just wanted to cover a few more thing's people alway's kinda are miss-informed about, like a few more anatomy issue's. People assume that tiger's have longer claw's well, on average that's not true, here's a scientist an a zoologist gathering's of which feline has the bigger claw, here...
-

-
Link removed
-
People say that a tiger is the better hunter well that's quite debate-able. But immidiately people think that lion's need the group, which I already portrayed a few post back that male lion's do fine on there own, but what the tiger's habbitat doesnt have are these...
-
Link removed
-
we might have a case of plagiarism on our hands
-
Link removed
-
no
-
Link removed
-

-

-
Link removed
-
You see, where the lion live's there prey are in "herd's" for yearly migration's an it would only make sense to have lion's group up to form pride's, to better survive against those type of odd's. An tiger's being solitary, prey on solitary animal's where tiger's live there cattle live in very small group's at best an often venture alone, which make's it easier to land a kill. I hear ignorant people say, tiger's are indipendent an unlike lion's dont need to kill by using gang's, that's why they are pussie's. Well tiger's hunt rabbit's an there's a video of 2 tiger's ganging up on a small 10 pound rabbit, shouldent that make the tiger more of a pussie? You see, it wouldent fare well to make childish accusation's, when they are hardly the truth. It's just more of evolving to your surrounding's, because it is theorized these 2 cat's evolved from 1, an with the dividing of the continent's they evolved differently to there own peice of land's.
-
An it's never a garentee win for predator's on there prey's, for both lion's an tiger's. 
-
Link removed
-
Above ^^^ there's a documentry of predation on boar's, which it's same article for the film said it's alway's a toss up, a tiger will usally kill the boar 7/10 time's yet 8/10 time's they perish as well for the dagger like tusk's of the boar. On the botomm a movie they portrayed the tiger's power, yet I looked up the movie an read it's credential's an they stated they had to shoot the boar, because the tiger couldent kill it, they staged it to where the boar had to fight the tiger alone. Because there are many account's of wild life documentrie's on boar's saying that when a predator attack's a boar, the boar's stick together an fight's as a unit, meaning if it wasnt staged those other massive boar's, would have dog piled on that tiger, yet even that single boar proved to be more than a match for that tiger. There's a few many account's of boar's opening up tiger's with there tusk, but it's just a shame man goes threw so much troble to make staged movie's like this just to idlelize what is barly the truth, here's that video...
Link removed
-
Cheer's to everbody Aloha's...


----------



## fathertime (May 17, 2012)

But hey, you gotta laugh somtime's, so here have a few funnie's z hope they'll give you a good laugh for z day...
-

-

-

-
Link removed


----------



## jNdee~ (May 17, 2012)

Holy shit fathertime.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 17, 2012)

This is the best christmas.


----------



## fathertime (May 17, 2012)

Whoop's... I think I might have covered that topic already, oh well's XD Say la vi...


----------



## fathertime (May 17, 2012)

Well, frankly people alway's say that the lion only had the title King from the disney movie lion King an never lived in the jungle XD... Which was 20 or so year's ago. But the lion had the title {King} for thousand's of year's. Here's a few Historical turn point's an back story of the lion threw different era's an different culture's...
-
-
Lions have always been considered the kings of the Jungle. But most of the people in the world think that lions are only found in the African continent. People haven't been mislead in this regard, the truth is that there aren't much lions left in the rest of the world. About 10, 000 years ago lions spanned vast sections of the globe, but as the human population started to increase, trees were cut and forests were cleared to make more land for people to live in. Now lions only in small fractions in some parts of the world. And Asiatic lions, a subspecies that split from African lions perhaps 100,000 years ago, are only found in the Gir wildlife Sanctaury of the Indian state of Gujarat.
Link removed        
-
The legacy of the lion, King of Beasts, as the model throughout history is demonstrated by its appearance among the earliest drawings made by humans over 15,000 years ago.
Link removed
-
There were magnificent illustration of lions amongst the statues at Mahabalipuram. The most major use of the lion as a symbol of power and strength was associated with the Emperor Asoka in Sarnath, 2000 years ago.
no 
-

Presently, Gir National Park is serving as the only home of the Asiatic lions in the whole world. However, the situation used to be different some years back. Indian lion once used to roam around in Asia Minor and Arabia, from Persia to India. Even in the         Indian subcontinent, they used to be found in the northern areas of the  country as well as in the eastern areas, upto Bihar. In south, Naramada River used to serve as the boundary for the Asiatic lions. Read on to know more about Asiatic lion history in India.
The species got extinct from Bihar in 1840, Delhi in 1834, Bhavalpur in 1842, Eastern Vindhyas & Bundelkhand in 1865, Central India & Rajasthan in 1870 and Western Aravallis in 1880. The history of Asiatic (Indian) Lion in the country tells us that the last time an Asiatic lion was found in the wild outside Saurashtra was in the year 1884. 

-
Some dedication's to the lion, who also have made conservation's to save the King from extinction...
no

-
InFVedic literature, the lion is mentioned as the king of the jungle. Asiatic lions were abundant in the Indus Valley (actual Punjab, Rajasthan, Gujarat, Sind). Tigers were the animals of the East. For Vedic people, the inhabitants of western India, the lion was a more popular animal than the tiger and was the icon of power.
InFBuddhist literatureF(300BC), theFJatakas, a collection of 547 stories about Buddha?s prior existenceFin which he is described as having taken birth as a variety of different animals, the Asiatic lion is once again a prominent character.FBecause Buddha plays the leading role of a pre-eminent person he is styled as the Universal Monarch (Raja Chakkavatti); and a lion (siha).FThat could explain why,FEmperor AshokaF
(273 -F236FBCE), the most famous of the Buddhist rulers of India,Finscribed his famous edicts on the lion capitol of Sarnath.
Link removed
-
-
Although, alot think roman's would be the pinicale of lion and tiger clashes', due to very high memrabilia, I'm un-covering that India's homeland's, are having more account's due to lion's and tiger's were indigidous, meaning much much more history to be learned an era's that date way beack before the Roman empire. I'm also learning ton's more on lion's of the past as I study indian historical document's , I'm like static electricty right now. An it wont be too long, before I am able to even dwarf the account's I presented so far an get a crap lode more for both side's.
-
I myself know around 40-50 clean account's, that the tiger has defeated lion's 
male/female in general an maybe I can push it to around a 80-100 if you'd count the minor clashes that favored the tiger, that doesent go to death. But I know around 100-120 clean account's that the lion has killed the tiger, an maybe I can push it to around 180 if you'd count the minor clashe's, that dident go to death. History show's, it's in more favor for the lion being I mean with "proof", of these 4 main catagorie's here.
-
-
#1{Anatomy/Atrribute's}
-
#2{Opinion's of Scientist/Zoologist/expert's who studyed an trained "both"}
-
#3{Historical Document's and Artifact's}
-
#4{Account's}


----------



## αce (May 17, 2012)

Holy tits this guy is a legend


----------



## Elite Ace (May 18, 2012)

Damn son, how many words has he written already...


----------



## Calamity (May 18, 2012)

Must be a researcher or something close to that on lions.


----------



## Urouge (May 18, 2012)

Fathertime kicking ass. 

I've always believed the lion to be stronger. They are used to fighting there whole life. I was reading articles on another thread showing that lions killed much more Tigers in captivity than vice versa. There was even an article of a lion killing a Siberian tiger in a zoo in a couple of second. The mane plus the power of the Lion arms makes him more often than not. the other thing is that Lions will fight until they die whereas the tiger will run away if his life is in danger

I need to find the thread with article and historical records of the romans talking about Tiger and lion fighting in the arena


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2012)

If you look back i think Fathertime already posted something about Romans pitting the 2 together and the Lion coming on top. 

Datfathertime


----------



## CrimsonAvatar (May 18, 2012)

It seems to me that everyone agrees when neither one is used to fighting the Tiger usually comes out on top shouldn't that mean something? I also saw this from the University of Minnesota that says findings of Tiger VS Lion fights are inconclusive at best it also says Lions tend to attack as groups rather then alone when faced with invaders of their territory that aren't Lions.


----------



## Urouge (May 18, 2012)

oh he did? didn't see it


----------



## Urouge (May 18, 2012)

CrimsonAvatar said:


> It seems to me that everyone agrees when neither one is used to fighting the Tiger usually comes out on top shouldn't that mean something? I also saw this from the University of Minnesota that says findings of Tiger VS Lion fights are inconclusive at best it also says Lions tend to attack as groups rather then alone when faced with invaders of their territory that aren't Lions.



I can show you article of lion killing tigers one on one in zoo and circus. there was even one case of a lion killing a tiger in a movie made in the 20s


----------



## CrimsonAvatar (May 18, 2012)

I could show you the same but with the Tiger on the winning side thats why im going to agree with UOM that the results are inconclusive.


----------



## Urouge (May 18, 2012)

Here's what I found in a website a couple of a month ago


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Tiger an lion Expert Dave hoover, said lions majority always win against tigers.
2.Indian Zooligist an big cat Expert Jam sahib, say’s lions always win.
3. Animal Trainer and Expert Louis Roth, favors the lion over the
tiger in a fight.
4. Animal Expert Alfred court, thinks the lion wins over the tiger in a fight.
5.Animal Trainer John Helliot, favors the lion over the tiger in a fight.
6.Animal Expert Dave Salmoni, says he’d give the edge to a lion in a
fight with a tiger.
7.Animal Tamer Clyde Beatty, said lions will win more fights with tigers.
8.Animal enthusiast and poet Oliver Goldsmith, ranked the lion over the tiger.
9.Animal Expert an Tamer Courtney cooper, said lions usually win more
in tiger fights.
10.Poet an painter Geroge Buffon, picked lions over tigers in a fight.
11. Big cat trainer Jim Chipperfeild support’s the lion in a fight with a tiger.
12.Big cat trainer Edward. jewitt wheeler, say’s the lion is superior to the tiger.
13.Big cat tamer, Isac kaufman funk, agree;s lions are superior to tiger’s.
14.Lion an tiger trainer, Willam seaver wood’s, say’s a lion would beat a tiger.
15.Tiger an lion tamer Arther stimson Draper, says lion’s uaslly win against tiger’s.
16.Brother of Isac kaufman funk, wilfred john funk agree’s lions are superior.
17.Marco peter’s lion and tiger trainer say’s male lions usally win in fights

18.Big cat expert Alex Kerr goes with a lion in a fight with a tiger.
19.Indian zooligist Kalish shankala say’s lion’s beat tiger’s due to mane’s.
20. Mr F.C owner of bowstock had a lion kill a tiger before his act started.
21. Lee Yong Phil zoo keeper say’s lion’s dominate tiger’s.
22. Frank C. Mendel, professor of pathology, say’s male lions mostly wins in fights with any tiger.
23. Chapter 4 Sajamu, religous dance’s rein acting of lion’s that killed an ate tiger’s.
24. Circus performer an big cat owner Geroge conklin say’s in his book the male lion has the advantage of having a mane.
25. Lion an tiger tamer Bert nelson favor’s the lion in a fight with a tiger.
26. John Seisensticker lion an tiger trainer gave his opinion’s on lion’s


–
Here’s a few documented account’s, of lion’s killing tiger’s 1 on 1.
Except for number 11, which is pretty Ironic, that most lion hater’s,
say a tiger can kill a whole pride, but in that video just two, 1.5
year old lion’s, mauled a adult tiger.
–
1.Genius books/Animal facts, Lion named Nero killed Tim the tiger in
an Australian zoo – Documentary.
2.1936 Agartala zoo in bengal, a lion kills a tiger. (Local news report)
3.1935 Sikestonians saw a lion kill a tiger in a local town circus
act.(Documentary)
4. 2 tigers died, In the the big cage tiger from a lion-(Video)
5.1955 oct, 6 Naturual history society, Page 465-468, 3 separate
accounts lion won all 3.(Documentary)
6.1960 Korea pit fights Male lions won majority of all fights.(Hidden
news Report)
7.1981 Martin. L Albert witnessed a lion kill a tiger.(Documentary)
8.1954 Lion kills tiger with one blow in Boltimore zoo.(Documentary)
9.1935 In the town Bedford, Masachusetts a zoo lost a tiger to a
lion.(Local news)
10.Gir foreset 3 tigers vs 3 lions, all lions won. (Video) -Youtube-
11.2011 Korea two teen lions killed a adult Bengal tiger in an
enclosure.(Video)- Youtube-
12 King Edward the lion kill’s Dan the tiger. (Book)
13.Calcutta zooligical garden’s a lioness kills a tiger(New’s article)
14.Gambier bulton, brittish mengerine saw a lioness kill a tiger.(New’s article)
15.1925 Rudolf kludsky had several lions had killed his tiger’s.
16. M. Herbert’s mengerine lion kills royal bengal tiger. (New’s article)

17.1970 pittsburgh Press lion kill’s tiger in india.(Video)
18. Mr F.c owner of bowstock had a lion kill a tiger before his act.(New’s article)
19.1949 in fitchburg a lion kill’s Roger the tiger in circus act.(New’s article)
20 1851, In the “Landshuter Zeitung” a lion killed a tiger.(German new’s atricle)
21.1985 Alan gold’s circus lion kill’s tiger
22. Lion kills tiger: in a circus (February 1951. Detroit).
23. Lion kills tiger: Happened in a zoo (September 1951. Madras Zoological Gardens).
24 dave hoover 2 tiger’s killed by lion’s

25. Beatty cole lion’s kill 2 tiger’s

26.Clyde beatty’s circus act Ceasar the lion kill’s bobby the tiger
27. Bavenna, OH, Lioness kills tigress
28. Sir thomas lawrence page 281 lion kills bear an tiger in 1 fight

-


----------



## Urouge (May 18, 2012)

Experts say that Lion wins in a 1 on 1 fight. 70% of the tigers wins are against female lions and the rest are against lions without a mane.

I can show you more articles if you want of lions killing tigers in american zoo and circus theres plenty of them


----------



## The Potential (May 19, 2012)

FatherTime, you have become legend my good sir.


----------



## Owl (May 19, 2012)

Tigers are bigger, and more of a lone hunter.

I'd say Tiger.


----------



## Barioth (May 19, 2012)

Lion is the warrior. Tiger is the hunter. Enough said.


----------



## fathertime (May 22, 2012)

To: Tashtin
-
It's pretty crappy that my old computer broke down, and I had "alot" more data on the subject and topic saved on there. An the list I made early on this thread, are by pure memory. But since your complaining on a scale of calling my claim's [bullshit] in other thread's... it erged me to go find some of them again, I dont like being called a liar or someone who like "you" would have bullshit data an poor resoure's. I represent the truth, anything I present has a source, an since your a cry-baby... here are the link's to what I have claimed on the first page, they should work.
-
So you can stuff these, in you know where...
-
{Expert?s,Trainer?s,Tamer?s,Owner?s,Zoologist?s Opinion?s on Lion's dominating tiger?s}
___________________________________________________________________
1. Tiger an lion Expert Dave hoover, said lions are the better fighter?s.

 2.Indian Zooligist Jam sahib exploit?s bias cat enthusiasist ?Karish singe? an witnesses 4 ocasian?s lion?s beat tiger?s an give?s his opinon on lion?s.

 3. Animal Trainer and Expert Louis Roth, favors the lion over the 
tiger in a fight. In his book
Link removed 
 4. Animal Expert Alfred court, thinks the lion wins over the tiger in a fight[Book]
Link removed 
 5.Animal Trainer John Helliot, favors the lion over the tiger in a fight he?s the guy on the right hand side of clyde beatty who also had a lion kill a polar bear article. 

 6.Animal Expert Dave Salmoni, says he?d give the edge to a lion in a 
fight with a tiger. 
Link removed 
 7.Animal Tamer Clyde Beatty, said lions will win more fights with tigers. 

 8.Animal enthusiast and poet Oliver Goldsmith, ranked the lion over the tiger.


 9.Animal Expert an Tamer Courtney cooper, said lions usually win more 
in tiger fights. In her book 

 10.Poet an painter an animal enthusiast Geroge Buffon, picked lions over tigers in a fight. 

Link removed 
11. Big cat trainer Jim Chipperfeild support?s the lion in a fight with a tiger.
{Lion vs tiger Book}


12.Big cat trainer Edward. jewitt wheeler, say?s the lion is superior to the tiger. {Lion vs tiger Book}
Link removed 

13.Big cat tamer, Isac kaufman funk, agree;s lions are superior to tiger?s.
{Lion vs tiger Book}
Link removed 

14.Lion an tiger trainer, Willam seaver wood?s, say?s a lion would beat a tiger. 
{Lion vs tiger Book}
Link removed 

15.Tiger an lion tamer Arther stimson Draper, says lion?s uaslly win against tiger?s.
{Lion vs tiger Book}
Link removed 

16.Brother of Isac kaufman funk, wilfred john funk agree?s lions are superior.
{Lion vs tiger Book}


17.Marco peter?s lion and tiger trainer say?s male lions usally win in fights

18.Big cat expert Alex Kerr goes with a lion in a fight with a tiger.
19.Indian zooligist Kalish shankala say?s lion?s beat tiger?s due to mane?s.

20. Sir Frank . owner of bowstock had a lion kill a tiger before his act started.

21. Lee Yong Phil zoo keeper say?s lion?s dominate tiger?s.

22. Frank C. Mendel, professor of pathology, say?s male lions mostly wins in fights with other cat?s
Link removed 
23. Chapter 4 Sajamu, religous dance?s rein acting of lion?s that killed an ate tiger?s.

24. Circus performer an big cat owner Geroge conklin say?s in his book the male lion has the advantages over other cat?s

25. Beatty cole state?s that lion?s do kill tiger?s

26. Burt Nelson say?s lions usally whips the tiger?s

-
I'm still working on the account's, which I know a little more now, and I'll post the article's when I finish finding there source url's. 
-
Again, these are purely for educational reason's, of explaining the truth on the subject, I dont want anyone to think less, of what the tiger already is... {a warrior}, but since this is the topic [lion vs tiger], well there you go.


----------



## Federer (May 22, 2012)

Father time doesn't again.


----------



## Tahm (May 22, 2012)

Tiger would win in a fight, but a lion is more of a pimp.


----------



## fathertime (May 22, 2012)

To: Tashtin,
-
Again I wouldent present broken link's on purpose, there probably was a wrong dash some where, an apperently some cant be transfered from a desktop even though a url is showing a link. But again if you think you can match my data of these 50-1,000 year old historical artifact's, from all over the world of different culture's range-ing from Rome, Britain, Japan, China and India with most having a backstory in what they saw in order to create the artifact. Well here they are again refreshed and I hope they all go threw this time here...
-
 1.    
 2.   
 3.   
 4. 
 5. 
 6.   
 7.  
 8. air jordan 11 sale-Designed for sport,crafted for life 
 9.fragments 
 10.  
 11.   
 12. fragments 
 13. fragments 
 14. Link removed  
 15. Link removed  
 16.  
 17.   
 18. fragments 
 19.   
20.
21.fragments 
22. 
23. 
24. Link removed 
25.
26.  
27.  
28.  
29.  
30.  
31. air jordan 11 sale-Designed for sport,crafted for life  
32.    
33.Link removed
34 Link removed 
35.  
36.  
37.  
38. Link removed 
39. fragments 
40. 
41.  
42.  
43.  
44. http://www.bbc.co.uk/arts/yourpaintings/paintings/lions-and-tigers-fighting-over-a-stag-68354
-
I'll do you a favor, I'll make it easy on you an let you have parlei, since there's 43 here, I'll give the lee-way of every 5 I presented you present 1, so since I'm giving you a chance you just have to present around 8 historical document's...who am I kidding??? I not only challange you, but to "anyone and everyone" to bring more historical document's than I have...
-
I actually would be happy... being I'm not bia's I only know of 2 historical artifact's for the tiger...one of mosiac, and one of the tower account. Because at this point it's starting to look like a blow out win for the lion, in the historical artifact's department.
-
So I'm calling every out! Friend or Foe, GAME ON!!!
-
Oh and by the way, Do I have more for the lion's side??? Perhap's. lol *Evil laugh* lol


----------



## ZenGamr (May 23, 2012)

If Tyrion were to ever demand trial by debate, then Fathertime would be Bronn.


----------



## Hunter (May 23, 2012)

Lions vs Tigers eh?
Let's see what I can find, or what documents that prove that Tigers are superior.

I'll also be posting sources to back up my claims.



> Many Experts, Zoos and Research Insitute around the world, have speculated that the Tiger would win in a fight.
> Owner of Londolozi Reserve in South Africa, John Varty cited "People always ask me which one is bigger? If a tiger and a lion had a fight, which one would win? Well, I?ve seen tigers crunch up a full-grown leopard tortoise like it was nothing. And lions try, but they just don?t get it right. If there?s a fight, the tiger will win, every time."


 



> In the circuses of Ancient Rome, exotic beasts were commonly pitted against each other. The contest of the lion against the tiger was a classic pairing and the betting usually favoured the tiger.[4][5] A mosaic in the House of the Faun in Pompeii shows a fight between a lion and a tiger.[6] At the end of the 19th century, the Gaekwad of Baroda arranged a fight between a lion and tiger before an audience of thousands. The Gaekwad favoured the lion, and as a result had to pay 37,000 rupees as the lion was mauled apart by the tiger.[2]


 




> In historical accounts where lions and tigers have fought in captivity, the tiger often came out the victor. The most recent accounts happened on March 2011, where a tiger at Ankara Zoo attacked a lion through its enclosure and killed the lion with a single paw swipe.[14] "The tiger severed the lion's jugular vein in a single stroke with its paw, leaving the animal dying in a pool of blood", officials said. In 1857, a tiger at Bromwich Zoo broke into the cage of a lion and a fearful scene ensued: the lion's mane saved his head and neck from being injured, but the tiger succeeded in ripping up his stomach, and within a few minutes he was dead.[15] In Coney Island Zoo, in 1909, a Male Tiger killed a Male lion. [16]


 



> The Amur or Siberian tiger is the largest subspecies of the Panthera genus, known to weigh up to 800 lbs (360 kg),[11] while large African lions weigh up to 550 lbs (250 kg).[12]


 

Now, let's say Wiki isn't trust worthy let's dive into other websites.

A Siberian Tiger normally weighs around 400-600 pounds while an African Lion weighs 265 lbs to 425 lbs from the data coming off of



So, on average the Tiger outweighs the Lion.

Paintings, sculptures, coins and so on I don't find to be trust worthy as they seem to have double meanings such as a Lion symbolizing royalty and power while the Tigers represents evil or treachery. So, in some cases it would clearly show the Lion triumphant.


> George Stubbs, the most famous and original animal painter of his time who was just reaching his peak in 1759, liked to display combats of lion versus tiger, though he did not commit the egregious mistake made in James Ward's animal pictures painted later in the century where the lion symbolizes Britain and the tiger India; in reality, as we know very clearly from the obscene animal fights staged by the Ancient Romans in the arena, the tiger would win every time.


 

Hey, why don't we throw in a video.

[YOUTUBE]Noyswp7pwqw[/YOUTUBE]


Here is another website where the same discussion is located where it also has sources showing the Tiger's dominance over a Lion. 

The problem is with these accounts it shifts every time where each side posts more evidence than the other, then someone new posts and etc.

In my honest opinion, I say it's a game of chance since both animals are killing machines  and are powerful, either can get lucky with a strike and end it.

I surely don't have enough sources or websites as fathertime but so far every search I've done on Google, youtube and other animal websites has shown the Tiger being the better choice.

Male Lions usually fight in the open against other males for dominance over the pride while Tigers are stealthy killers with amazing mobility and feat for their size. As seen in this video. 
[YOUTUBE]T0kzdu_wTM0[/YOUTUBE]

I tip my hat off to you fathertime but if in my opinion I would say it could either way depending on the circumstances of the fight.


----------



## Lupita (May 23, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Meet the LIGER



I vote for the Liger.


----------



## fathertime (May 24, 2012)

To:Hunter
-
Perfect!!! Some one finally brought up wiki, now I can dissasemble them in front of everyone[*Evil laugh*] Mwa ha ha XD
-
Your source #1 {John varty}, who I'm vaygly familiar with...here's lion's doing somthing this so call expert say's they cant here...
-
Link removed
-
Link removed
-
Link removed
-
Now for the weight of calling him an expert is debateable...But...Did you know that John varty's direct family as in father, grandpa, great granpa an so on, for 5 generation's held a game reserve park in africa... where they toured torist hunter's around property owned land's of shooting elephant's and lion's for throphy's??? Hmm? That to me sound's like they dont like lion's wouldent you think? Meaning mentioning this Bia's punk JV, who I really dont like... is pretty far fetched from statinging in a few article's himself his dis-like's of lion's. What's more funny is he also stated in another article that indeed tiger's are stronger and lion's have very weak biting power, I have never in my life seen a lion bite open any turtle shell... when 1 of these video's I showed you, had even a cub chomping open a turtle shell. Huh! some expert XD
-
Jim Carrey: TAKE THAT DEVIL BAT!!! That's Exploitation#1
-
Your calim #2 {Roman and Baroda account's}
XD [Roman's] I've seen the painting you mention, of mosiac and there's no clarification it was a lion, it look's more like a boar, I've asked a few from pompeii an they never heard of it, not meaning it dosent exisit but they too heard of that painting's era tiger's killed more boar's... along with the 6 book's I already mention in page 2 claiming lion's were the victor's, along with somthing wiki dosent have and that's 15 historical artifact's straight of of rome of artisit of the 1400's and 1700's painting's and sculpture's, lion's beating tiger's along with there back story on it, which I already posted them, so unless all together you have over 21 different story's and era's of the roman day's to match even half of mine, than maybe I can debate more on the subject of Roman day's with you, other than that, that's petty source's.
-
[Baroda]
This account has been expolited already from a guy name leowfin, he's on Yuku .com and animal vs animal .com, he presented the exact article of the fight showing there was no death, only a fight where the tiger had the advantage fighting a very weak old lion, which if you look threw animal vs animal's archive, there... is where he presented the url to the article. 
-
KAAPOOW!!! That's#2 Exploited...moving on...XD...
-
-
#3 {Coney island and Ankara zoo} Coney island is true...but...Ankara is very sketchy.
First of all, you got the wrong date's there dude, it happened in 2010 on september 4th, 2nd of all this same account has 5 different storie's to the same incident, they go like this...
1. A tiger leaped over a fence and tore apart the lion.
2. A Tiger broke down Iron rod's and mauled the lion.
3. A tiger squeezed threw iron bar's and mauled the lion.
4. A tiger found a whole in the fence an with a single swipe severed the lion's jugular.
5. A Tiger put his arm's threw metal bar's and slashed the throat of a lion leaving him dead in his own puddle of blood.
now if you type in ankara zoo, in google image's a pic of a monkey or hippo should pop up... there's a url there, follow that site, a person show's picture's of his visit there and in wording's state's there were only 3 lion's in ankara which the date's are only month's before the incident. Now another site has a person with the same thing but he talks about the incident, an uses the exact word's 
[Oh gosh... that was a tragic thing that that happened, what if she was pregnate with cub's?] Meaning it was another female account, which people all over who dont no sqwat about the account claim's it was a male. XD
So, you got 1 there, which in fact... "I as in me" already mentioned Coney island's account... so you cant take the credit for it.
-
SHAZAAM!!! That's #3 Exploited. Hehe
-
Your source#4 {Weight's} Please go back and re-read my post I already given weight's from a 24 year census, showing siberian tiger's average no bigger than average african lion's and  to post it again... here's some big boy's of the lion's to match your 800 pounder's...
- 900 pound lion 

- 
800 pound lion named ponto fight?s off 2 tiger?s

-
826 pound lion named simba

-
800 pound lion named mubasa 



-
826 pound lion 
50.03 
-
800 pound lion attack?s tarzan
50.03  
-
2? 800 pound lion?s 1 named Prince an 1 named clarence
Link removed
-
KRAKOOOM!!! That's #5 Exploited
-
Your source #6 {My Historical document's} Dude if you dont want to belive them... that's your opinion, I dont really care I just present them, which is pretty funny you cant even present 1/10th of tiger's winning in historical artifact form, if what you say is true[because I to belive that isint impossible] than why didnt the other's who are nutrule and respect the tiger... havent any for you to provide? I'll say this one more time, I covered it already, it's not just one person from one era... who painted the out come's it's over 40, when in fact that's just the same person denying what happen in rome, from your other source...you know... as in the same person of "wiki" who wrote lion vs tiger, who has no reculation or any name's to drop frop disproving what is more abundent? Or how about him stating no lion in history had ever killed a tiger when I presented over a 100, hmm, how's that work out, Hmm? Again there is only one account for that date's that far back, his name was "Martial peter's", which when translated to english... when 1 account he mention's not the word's tiger's won everytime... but just 1 account, he mention's has his wording's saying= for a tiger to kill a lion was unexpected and very rare indeed. What does that mean? I think you know...he's saying they would rarely wind at all. Along with every time you mention tiger's invaribly won, they them selve's source's root's to "Martial peter's" who he himself didnt say that. And again, if you'd have care'd to look there back story up you'd have learned the person who created the artifact had witnessed the occaision, just like the person you are trying to dis-credit, Jame's ward. I myself looked up his past life and he was famous for not only ecthing them...but he spend alot of time face to face with them making him also an enthusist, he even was attacked by a leopard and escaped with his life having only a minor scratch, that show's testominial he was a didicated artist. Maybe next time I make the list I'll present every Historical Artifact's Bio and back story so you'd know most are also being an account it self... But holy shit, would that be long... look how long it already is there's about a page or 2-3 per artifact, talk about over kill XD But I guess I can pull it off.
-
POW!!! Nothing to exploit really, just filling you in with detail's...just wanted to say POW!!!XD
-
I must thank you, an apoligize, I'm not exploiting you, but I'm more just exploiting what is alway's presented to me, that appearntly as you can see...they are mostly very...I mean very, poor resource's... from a Bia's tiger fanatic who wrote Wiki XD But  that's good though now more would understand the gravity of tiger fanatic's. Speaking of tiger fanatic's, stay put for a minute... I'll show you what I'm usually up against...


----------



## fathertime (May 24, 2012)

To, Hunter
-
Beside's I just posted a reply to you, on post #130 here's what I was talking about...
-
Exploited and faked account?s
-
#1.Everland of white tiger killing 
Link removed 
Now first of all, the artcle say?s the lion was new,which is bullcrap? that lion is named cameron who was with that zoo since he was a cub and came in with that tigress named Zambu who are now with big cat rescue.
-
Now look at these picture?s of them playing, an tell me exactly how is the camera man suppose to have get that picture he took at that distance before the people who patrol the zoo?s with there car?s always?s broke up fight?s hundred?s of time?s? And how?s this camera man suppose to get that shot at that persice moment it happened when the distance are so flush and looks as the exact distnace as these right here?
-
Link removed 

Link removed 
Link removed 
Link removed 



Link removed 
Link removed 
 Huh! That?s right caught in the act, I?m a landscaper and ground?s keeper for 8 year?s and studyed the biology of hundred?s of different grasses, and the grass in the picture with the so call death and Cameron?s and zmabu collection of picture?s are the same. I even emailed everland?s resort and they stated that, that never happened and cameron the lion is still alive today. You don?t belive, then here, here?s there contact email and phone number to get a hold of them, yourself?

-
#2Here?s another tiger fanatic lying punk, who said there was 6 lion?s used on 1 tiger Huh! Really 6, give me a break, here it is?
Link removed 
-
Here?s a person graphing all the tiger?s showing just like a human?s finger print, no tiger has the same stripe?s, showing there was indeed 3 lion?s vs 3 tiger?s like the real movie?s narrirator said.
Link removed 
Ive seen the original video, it had nothing to do with them fighting it was a documentaion of all the animal?s of india, and none on youtube have the original, which suppose to have a narrirator talking, stating that beside?s all the animal?s they descirbed for the fight scene the lion?s and tiger?s that fought the tiger?s couldent land a death grip and gassed them selve?s out. But lion #2 mauled the big male tiger.
-
#3Another one is junglar the fighting tiger who killed 31 lion?s. this is a fake account and a missprint. First there was an article that had numbering?s of junglar killing them with the number?s 31, after I confronted the guy who showed it, I told him I read 4 document?s of junglar an they stated he didn?t fight any lion?s he was famous for killing a lot buffalo?s and was the first tiger who brought down a rhino, who a few tiger?s failed to do. Who also he killed a few other tiger?s and said it must have been a misprint because I know the king of oude had very few lion?s. 
-
This mook then stated I was lieing, and showed a revised one saying in wording, look now?. Link removed  It say?s thirthy one lion?s in wording?s you cant misprint letter?s, and I?m lieing about the what I?m saying. XD XD Then I said you were caught in the act because when you revised the new one that said wording?s of the number?s the date you edited it was still there an this one has a different name from junglar to gunga ? an I said okay here?s where it state?s the King of oude had only 3 lion?s, here?
 - 14k 
 Eastern -King -Nussir.../1108046703 - 178k 


-
In those site?s and those book?s, they state the King of oude had only 3 lion?s it look?s almost uncanny that he just put 1 after 3 to make 31, than changed it in another to wording?s to make it look lgeit and after confronting him with the real document?s he never replyed back hmmm?I wonder why?  XD
-
#4 Jackjacksonj site had claimed he had 367 account?s I mixed and matched all the account?s and he had only 30 that mean?s he leid on 330 account?s, which I posted the answer sheet you can go threw on page 2 also on his site I left all the one?s he lied on in his guest book and blog.
-
#5 The same idiot named Ptigirs who made the account of 6 lion?s with Gir has many account?s on you tube here?s another one of his faked one?s of being a lion hater?
Link removed 
-
And here?s the real account he changed the wording?s from?
` Link removed `
-
#6 Ton?s of people use Prison of the harem with performing acting lions and tiger?s as an account, which say?s the tiger killed the lion, Link removed 
XD That?s only people reading the story?s plot, that the tiger killed the lion,, he didn?t actually die, it was only a scene for the movie no lion?s were ever killed for any movie.  Only the movie the big cage, had 3 tiger?s die, one was bobby the tiger the star for the movie and other 2 were suppose to have been the star of defeating the lion ceasar, for the scrpit the director wanted a tiger winning?but the first 2 tiger?s died so fast that there wasent any footage to be recorded, but Bobby was the one who was aired in the movie, who Cesar killed. Shown in this article shown 3/4th?s the way down this page here?
Link removed 
Clyde beatty was asked in general who beat?s who, which he stated lion?s would gang up on tiger?s though only if they are intermidiate family member?s? like brother?s or son?s and father?s, in many other article?s he state?s lion?s are exlellent free for all fighter?s where tiger?s cant handle the pressure of those bout?s, also the big cage exhibition for the movie was 1 on 1 in demand from the director, not clyde beatty who is only the trainer, who stated he actually dident want the fight in many article?s, but if he dident take the role some other person unexperinced, would have gotton killed.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 7, 2012)

Been a while since I been here, oh... no one accepted the challnage, oh well's say la vi...


----------



## Distracted (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm just going to assume this ran it's course and lock it cause... well I don't like reading fathertime's posts.


----------

